# Naruto 655 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Nov 6, 2013)

Discuss away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## demonicsword (Nov 6, 2013)

*our only hope is madara*

let's hope madara fix this mess


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 6, 2013)

there are a bunch of edo's around, bunch of the alliance, lots of main characters. madara got a chinese buffet rdy


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 6, 2013)

Madara's going to get killed by an Obito who converts and redeems himself. His last act will be to take out Madara as everyone else deals with the tree. 

You all know it's coming.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2013)

*Madara Vs Obito*

Madara will show up again with Hashirama, want to kill Obito for not only being defeated but taking his role as Juubi Jin even though his other trump card (power up)  can still work.

Naruto will see Madara kill Obito, go to avenge Obito and attack him. Sasuke defends Madara as cliffhanger. 

I hope.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2013)

Now,that the horrible TNJ chapters are done with,we can finally move forward with the story.
Madara's turn is next.


----------



## demonicsword (Nov 6, 2013)

if madara doesnt take out half the alliance this arc is a DISASTER! pls redeem urself kishi


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 6, 2013)

Madara requiring defense.

That would be the end of this manga even for me.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2013)

Kamui is back, i want to see him try to fight obito


----------



## Trojan (Nov 6, 2013)

Now since that shitty character has been defeated I don't care what will happen next!
anything will be better than that piece of crap obito!


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 6, 2013)

Next chapter: Pages for Obito's childhood flashback

Final Page: Naruto askes Obito to come.


----------



## Hermaeus (Nov 6, 2013)

Probably Kakashi come back and saying he couldn't come earlier becous Obito blocked the technique becous of the Juubi. And say farwell to Obito!


----------



## eurytus (Nov 6, 2013)

I get the feeling we'll get more flashbacks................


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 6, 2013)

*Chapter 655 Prediction*:   Madara's True Plan

Naruto walks up to Obito and offers him his hand.   Everyone celebrates that the "war is over", and even the Bijuu are pleased that they are free and start talking to one another.

But when celebrations were thought to be over, Madara had a plan that even Obito didn't know, and the threat still remains with the Juubi.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2013)

Now that the best tech in the Naruverse is back, Obito kamui's the tree the fuck away


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 6, 2013)

Now that Naruto's good speech ended,well I suppose that Madara will do something now.
After all he is next in line to be the fv.
Naruto,i think,will go to Obito and at same time Kakashi will appear and go to Obito too,maybe even Minato.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2013)

Ugh, I don't even. I might take a break if the setup for the next part isn't good.


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 6, 2013)

AND BEGIN SCENE 2.

With Obito laying there on the ground, utterly defeated, Naruto is in the perfect position to win him over. But little does Naruto know, that Obito is already completely in love. He gets up off the floor, shakes the shit off his white scaly skin, and starts makin' out real fucking good-like with Naruto. Naruto is stunned and steps back a bit.

"Obito!! I... I thought you were playing hard to get?"
"Ain't nobody got time for that. Not me at least, I'm about to die mother fucker."
"Sorry."
"Yeah, whatever."
"I never intended to hurt you," Naruto bluntly blurts out.
Obito blushes.
"With Rin completely out of the picture, I need one last piece of ass before I leave this dimension for the next."
Naruto, confusingly, looks at Obito with wide eyes.
"Another dimension?"

"Oh yeah, didn't I tell y'all about that? There's another dimension when you die."

Cut to a long, detailed explanation of the afterlife. In this "dimension" as it were, all living creatures who were good are taken to a gigantic bath house full of all the people that you desire. For Obito, that would be Rin -- and perhaps Naruto? We shall see soon enough.

"Wow, that's amazing! But tell me, why didn't you just fucking kill yourself when you found out Rin died?"
"I don't know. I guess... part of me wanted to acquire more memories of people. More people to fill up my bath tub in the sky. I know it's silly..."
"No, not at all!" Naruto cuts in. "I feel the same way, now that I know at least..."
"Really? Who would you like in your bath house?"

Naruto pauses for a moment.

"WELL. I mean Sakura and Hinata would be nice. And, well.."

Obito just looks at Naruto, saddened.

"...And maybe you, too. Obito."

"I would like that very much Naruto. Indeed."

"Heh... yeah, me too..." 

Then there's a hardcore sex scene that I won't spoil, but it goes on for about 50 pages. 

"Well Naruto, I guess it's time for me to go..."
"Do you have to?"
"I'm dying you idiot. Or did you forget that?"
"I'm sorry..."
"Ugh. Sorry. I snapped. I didn't mean to, baby."
"It's fine," Naruto pleads. "I understand."
"Alright then, I shall see you on the other side..."
"GOODBYE OBITO!!! I WILL NEVER FORGET YOU!!!"

The others were just standing there witnessing the historic event as Obito beams up into the sky, only to find out that nothing happens when you die because heaven is a made up fairy tale.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 6, 2013)

Not sure about 655 entirely - We'll probably see Madara and Hashirama again. Kakashi might come back.

What I ultimately predict to happen? Kakashi + Obito vs Madara, Sasuke eats the fruit and surpasses Madara x10, Naruto and Bijuus combine into one, Juubi/Bijuu Naruto vs Fruit Sasuke. 

Orochimaru might turn the Hokages against the alliance once Sasuke eats the fruit, or perhaps he'll try to get it himself.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 6, 2013)

Madara beats Hashirama, steals his senjutsu power, hijacks the tree, and begins Mugen Tsukiyomi.

Itachi's spirit is floating overhead watching this and says, "Goddammit, do I have to do everything around here?" before descending back to Earth to possess a body again and break the spell.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Madara beats Hashirama, steals his senjutsu power, hijacks the tree, and begins Mugen Tsukiyomi.
> 
> Itachi's spirit is floating overhead watching this and says, "Goddammit, do I have to do everything around here?" before descending back to Earth to possess a body again and break the spell.



If all they need was Hashirama's Sage Power, then why collect the Tailed Beast in the first place?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2013)

Madara time. I dont know if its in the next chapter, but its close now.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 6, 2013)

The bijuu talk with Naruto. Hashirama and Madara move to the deciding moments of their battle. Kakashi returns. Kishi gives another hint of Sasuke's inevitable betrayal.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2013)

JAPPO said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't believe I actually read this entire thing. What is wrong with me?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 6, 2013)

I predict tnj and less action in next chapter. Tnj till this volume ends. May be madara will do something or kishi trolls him by offpanelling his defeat by hashi. Can tell what will happen?


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> I predict tnj and less action in next chapter. Tnj till this volume ends. May be madara will do something or kishi trolls him by offpanelling his defeat by hashi. Can tell what will happen?



Pick worst possible outcome.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Pick worst possible outcome.



Obito gets more tnj. Madara may get defeated by hashi while he is worrying about the tailed beast which came out of obito.


----------



## WT (Nov 6, 2013)

Prediction

Having the bijuu ripped out of him, Obito is weakened to the point that he is about to die. As he lays there he realises the error of his ways. In his final moments, he whispers that he'll now finally have a chance to meet Rin. However Madara comes along and ruins the moment by revealing that Rin is still alive...



Tbc


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2013)

Madara finally does the right thing and kills obito


----------



## RBL (Nov 6, 2013)

Based on what we read this chapter...

I predict  gai going eight gates in the next chapter


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 6, 2013)

Maybe the entirety of next chapter is Obito laying there, thinking without any text or dialogue for 19 pages.

Then the chapter after that: More thinking without dialogue, until the last page he finally says: "...Rin, I'll do it for you."


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 6, 2013)

Tobito will find Rikudou inside his mind. They will talk. Tobito will revive the whole Shinobi Alliance. Before his death, he will see Rin. She will say: "Obito, you're late". She will take his hand and they will go together to heaven/hell/whatever.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 6, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Madara's going to get killed by an Obito who converts and redeems himself. His last act will be to take out Madara as everyone else deals with the tree.
> 
> You all know it's coming.


yeah, like it has ever been _that _ simple to get rid of Madara 



Gabe said:


> Madara finally does the right thing and kills obito


i already got the party stuff ready just in case it happens


----------



## Xeros (Nov 6, 2013)

I predict moar rage threads next week.


----------



## Bansai (Nov 6, 2013)

Option 1: Obito and Rin flashbacks.

Option 2: Naruto walks up to Obito and talks again.

Option 3: Kakashi returns and talks to Obito.

Option 4: Madara jumps in and becomes the next main villain.

*Option 5: Orochimau jumps in and becomes the next main villain.
*
Option 6: Minato and Kakashi use TnJ on Obito.


----------



## ace_skoot (Nov 6, 2013)

*Troll 1* obito uses Izanagi and returns to the point before bijuu's were ripped out of him 

*Troll 2* madara instantly takes him out with his newly aquired senjutsu enhanced the hashi wood


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madara finally does the right thing and kills obito



Why would Mads even care about Obito at this point, now that the Juubi is out of him?
He has better things to do.
This wishful thinking is sickening.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 6, 2013)

*OH KISHI! What could possibly HAPPEN?*

Obito just was beaten.  Will Madara kill him just to get his trump card moment?

Oh! look the Bijuu's are out, Sasuke promised to get rid of them - no mention of that yet - Gee! Sasuke vs Naruto.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2013)

The further we get, the closer we get to Madara, the more I feel like Sasuke may be on Madara's side in a sense.


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 6, 2013)

I will grant Sasuke a nigh-full pardon for his transgressions if he kills Obito... hopefully it's after Neji gets revived lol.. then it's this:

Link removed


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2013)

If Madara took Hashirama over by force, Kishi could create a parallel.

Madara has Hashirama by his side by force, Naruto has Sasuke by his side for his love for Itachi... would be a good representation of power vs love that goes on with Uchiha and Senju.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 6, 2013)

Orochimaru makes his move.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2013)

Brace yourselves.

Obito is probably about to get one of the worse ass kickings in the series.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 6, 2013)

Flashback and Madara says something.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2013)

I predict a couple people are goona try to go at it to get the tailed beast.


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 6, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Brace yourselves.
> 
> Obito is probably about to get one of the worse ass kickings in the series.



i hope so. transgressions against neji has landed him on the eternal shit list


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Why would Mads even care about Obito at this point, now that the Juubi is out of him?
> He has better things to do.
> This wishful thinking is sickening.



Obito deserves to die for all he did and we know naruto is not killing him.


----------



## bach (Nov 7, 2013)

first part with obito's thinking on what he has done and where he failed;
than kakashi appear and talk with him.
obito finally ubderstand.
even kakashi give his hand to obito to help him stand up.
everyone is congratulating with the heroes.

suddenly hashirama's clones desappear.
madara than shows up with hashirama under his control.
everyone is shocked.
madara:" now fear my power!"


----------



## Trojan (Nov 7, 2013)

What I want to happen!

1- Minato's back renew 
2- Kakashi's return. 
3- Madara controls Hashi, so we can get some feats for the others. 
4- Minato's jutsu to be reveled! Now that's obito is defeated, and the Tree stopped, the only one left is madara
to be used against him!

However, I guess we will have more obito and his nonsense with more flashbacks! But, there is a good chance that kakashi will return during this time as well!


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 8, 2013)

Tiger Mizuki finally makes his move


----------



## NW (Nov 8, 2013)

Prediction for the last chapter of the volume.

Madara uses his trump card and it seems to work.

Madara rejoices as he apparently casts the Mugen Tsukuyomi.


*Spoiler*: _But then..._


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2013)

the naruto series turn out to be sakura's infinite loop of hallucination from taking too much crack. she dies in horrible spasmodic death in an asylum. that is the end of naruto. 

cuz this ain't a kid's manga.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2013)

I predict everyone will finally be able to take a shit.ck


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 9, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Prediction for the last chapter of the volume.
> 
> Madara uses his trump card and it seems to work.
> 
> ...



Next chapter is the last chapter of the volume?


----------



## NW (Nov 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Next chapter is the last chapter of the volume?


Nah, there's like 3 more chapters, I think.

This prediction is just for when the volume end DOES come.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> [sp]
> [/sp]



thats fake.a good fake but you can see its not kishis exact style of drawing.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 9, 2013)

The last page of this chap was obito holding his hand at the moon....the first page of the next chap he will still be holding his hand at the moon. So about three panels of that with a word bubble with a bunch of dots in it next to his face.

Then he flashback about rin again for 2 pages. Then kakashi talks about him for 2 pages. Then naruto jumps down next to him and talk to him for like 4-5 pages prompting obito to get up and help them. Kakashi also comes out the dimension and gets a rushed talking with minato and obito for about maybe a page or two.

Then everyone is ready to fight for the 50th time screaming "LETS CUT DOWN THAT TREE!!!". Scene switch to madara taking hashirama's powers and he says "hmph just in time". Then it ends.

Meh.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 10, 2013)

bach said:


> first part with obito's thinking on what he has done and where he failed;
> than kakashi appear and talk with him.
> obito finally ubderstand.
> even kakashi give his hand to obito to help him stand up.
> ...



Hasirama's clone was suspiciously absent from last chapter (he should have been pulling, too), so it's likely something already happened to him.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2013)

bach said:


> first part with obito's thinking on what he has done and where he failed;
> than kakashi appear and talk with him.
> obito finally ubderstand.
> even kakashi give his hand to obito to help him stand up.
> ...





Elia said:


> What I want to happen!
> 
> 1- Minato's back renew
> 2- Kakashi's return.
> ...



this right here...


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Prediction for the last chapter of the volume.
> 
> Madara uses his trump card and it seems to work.
> 
> ...



oh shit


----------



## Teldridge5 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sasuke puts his sword through Obito just as he takes Narutos hand..


----------



## takL (Nov 10, 2013)

my prediction
everyone is all over obito. 
obito escapes to the kamui space to have the last chat with kakashi. a sob story about his childhood, like he was unloved in the clan for a reason beyond his control.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 10, 2013)

takL said:


> my prediction
> everyone is all over obito.
> obito escapes to the kamui space to have the last chat with kakashi. a sob story about his childhood, like he was unloved in the clan for a reason beyond his control.



You lack cynism.

everyone is all over Obito
Obito admits he's redeemed, thanks to all of dem, and he apologies
everyone is emo since they've seen his past trough Naruto.
Obito says he'll help dem to fix/revive everything/everybody
everyone smile
obito smiles
Kakashi appears and finish him proudly: "I'm the savior"
everybody's facepalming
Maddy laugh
Sakura doesn't get what's going on
chapter GG


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> You lack cynism.
> 
> everyone is all over Obito
> Obito admits he's redeemed, thanks to all of dem, and he apologies
> ...




amazeing chapter

*throws the laptop*

at this point i think kishi is just doing it on purpose , if many fans quit then his job will be alot shoorter and he can be free very early


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 10, 2013)

Obito dies.

Meets Rin in heaven.

Rin says: "You're finally back!"

Because Obito had died while saving Kakashi and Rin, but got revived by Madara. Rin learned this from Obito's parents.

Obito:  goes on a rampage in heaven

TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 10, 2013)

it looks like we will have to wait until the last chapter the the volume before something "big" happens...


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 10, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Obito dies.
> 
> Meets Rin in heaven.
> 
> ...



Turns into another Obito: "WOOOAAAH" chapter.


----------



## RBL (Nov 10, 2013)

655

Gai going eight gates


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 10, 2013)

Was there a preview this week.

Most of the chapter will be probably centered on Obito dying finally and then some lame banter between the Bijuu and hopefully it ends with Madara enacting his plan.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 10, 2013)

please let this be the last chapter with obito as main focus.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 10, 2013)

Obito talks to naruto about his regret, madara calls him a failure but that he figured he would have to do it on his own and uses his trump card to take hashiramas senjutsu.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 10, 2013)

Obito in deep thot

Nardo approaches Obitoe

Kawkashi cums out of dimenshun

Scold tobeh

Madura maykes sum remarks

alliance prep to face murdaruhh

murrdurra reviels trump card

gaspy faces

end


----------



## Klue (Nov 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> please let this be the last chapter with obito as main focus.



This, Jesus. 

Don't care what comes after - looking forward to the relief of moving on to something else.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 10, 2013)

Madara takes control of the juubi back with the rinnegan
Tsuki no Me
Everyone a qt3.14 little girl
WORLD PEACE


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Madara takes control of the juubi back with the rinnegan
> Tsuki no Me
> Everyone a qt3.14 little girl
> WORLD PEACE



The tree has no chakra left in it. Therefore, it's useless.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 10, 2013)

Well the last preview that we got was the one that said that Madara would reveal something, and we didnt get anything more. So we might have bright days ahead, even if the actual ones are pretty dark , I say we wait for the next volume, epic is coming.


----------



## handsock (Nov 11, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> 655
> 
> Gai going eight gates



If anyone should do 8 gates its Lee. With the SM Shroud.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 11, 2013)

Enter: Edo Uchiha Clan. And Hashirama being controlled by black rods


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 11, 2013)

Sob moments of Obito dying with Minato and Kakashi to talk with him. Then some final remarks/closure with Naruto. Some talk about and between the bijuus, assuring Obito that Naruto's the messiah and he's gonna got this work.. Then we get a glimpse of Madara and Hashirama's fight, Obito's final breath for last page while seeing Rin's image.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2013)

I hope Madara jumps in and does something trollish, though we will probably get a closure chapter for Obito with maybe some slight set up at the very end


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 11, 2013)

Agassi said:


> Sob moments of Obito dying with Minato and Kakashi to talk with him. Then some final remarks/closure with Naruto. Some talk about and between the bijuus, assuring Obito that Naruto's the messiah and he's gonna got this work.. Then we get a glimpse of Madara and Hashirama's fight, Obito's final breath for last page while seeing Rin's image.




Boy, this is going to be boring.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 11, 2013)

Obito does something trollish as usual, providing ~20 obligatory rage and hate threads in the KT in process.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 11, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Obito does something trollish as usual, providing ~20 obligatory rage and hate threads in the KT in process.




You don't understand, Rosi. People love Obito's trolling.  

It's the reason why he was more popular when the mask was on. On the other hand, his emotional side gets a much justified negative response.


----------



## kzk (Nov 11, 2013)

Agassi said:


> Sob moments of Obito dying with Minato and Kakashi to talk with him. Then some final remarks/closure with Naruto. Some talk about and between the bijuus, assuring Obito that Naruto's the messiah and he's gonna got this work.. Then we get a glimpse of Madara and Hashirama's fight, Obito's final breath for last page while seeing Rin's image.



It cannot be helped.


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Enter: Edo Uchiha Clan. And Hashirama being controlled by black rods



Screw the Uchiha. Edo the Senju, they were stronger, apparently.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 11, 2013)

Klue said:


> Screw the Uchiha. Edo the Senju, they were stronger, apparently.



i remember that page where uchiha would join the senju and desert the uchiha clan cuz they where afraid


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2013)

Klue said:


> Screw the Uchiha. Edo the Senju, they were stronger, apparently.


they should edo both


----------



## takL (Nov 11, 2013)

imo just hash, maddy and lord ignoble (and maybe izuna) were special cases. otherwise the 2 clans counterveiled like butsuma and tajima.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Nov 11, 2013)

Obito's last words, "My only regret is that I forgot I had the Rinnegan, I shoulda used Hungry Ghost realm!"

Can't wait to see what Madara does, I want to know how he plans to use Sage Mode to control the flower thing.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 11, 2013)

takL said:


> imo just hash, maddy and lord ignoble (and maybe izuna) were special cases. otherwise the 2 clans counterveiled like butsuma and tajima.



NO.

The manga said that the senju where winning and uchiha would abandon and join senju

In the end the senju beat the leader of the uchiha clan...

If hashirama and the others would have wanted they would have killed the whole uchiha clan

Cuz Uchiha clan without the leader Madara would hava died very quickly!


----------



## takL (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> NO.
> 
> The manga said that the senju where winning and uchiha would abandon and join senju



only when izuna got slashed by lord ignoble. 
and maddy < hash


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 11, 2013)

takL said:


> only when izuna got slashed by lord ignoble.
> and maddy < hash



so what is the point they are members of respective clans....

in the end senju > uciha

and don't put this just on hashirama we know in the manga that some uchiha used izanagi and other BS stuff , i doubt hashirama soled them all...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 11, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> they should edo both



The battlefield will be a bonerfest. 

On a serious note, I don't think we will get any big reveal until the end of this volume.


----------



## takL (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> so what is the point this are mebers of respective clans....
> 
> in the end senju > uciha
> 
> and don't put this just on hashirama we know in the manga that some uchiha used izanagi and other BS stuff , i doubt hashirama soled them all...



then why do u say the uchihas sans maddy n izuna werent as strong as the senjus sans hash n lord ignoble?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a fact that Senju and Uchiha were equals for many generations until Hashirama came and settled the war between the two clans in favor of the Senju. But this is getting off topic, after all this is supposed to be the prediction thread and not one of the thousands Uchiha vs Senju threads.


----------



## Ababu (Nov 11, 2013)

Serious prediction.... 

I would want some history lessons.. I mean if we are gonna go flashbacking again then why not some relevant history from our very own history professor.. UCHIHA MADARA.... and I would like to know, after the final fight between hashirama and madara.. 



in the center panel, what/who was hashirama looking at over the cliff... was there someone or was he simply seeing that the rain had subsided.. but the exclamation and his expression doesn't look lie that... 

also I would like to know how madara survived... 

now since we are not gonna have this much information in a single chapter, so even next 3-4 chapters if about this would do...  

also, if obito has a closure in the first few pages of the next chapters, then I am ok with it as well...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 11, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> *It's a fact that Senju and Uchiha were equals for many generations until Hashirama came and settled the war between the two clans in favor of the Senju*. But this is getting off topic, after all this is supposed to be the prediction thread and not one of the thousands Uchiha vs Senju threads.



you see in the end senju >uchiha 

soory for this offtopic



takL said:


> then why do u say the uchihas sans maddy n izuna werent as strong as the senjus sans hash n lord ignoble?



cuz they are not...

tobirama killed izuna 
hashirama owned madara and he tought he killed him

senju bros won....


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 11, 2013)

All Nine Bijuu on the same field together.

I'm so fucking PUMPED!

Finally, the power of the Nine Names!


----------



## takL (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> cuz they are not...
> 
> tobirama killed izuna
> hashirama owned madara and he tought he killed him
> ...




ive been saying  WITHOUT them (=those 4 exceptional) the 2 clans WERE about equal. also said hash > maddy and lord ignoble> izuna. and u still say no.
i understand that u didnt get my posts...


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> you see in the end senju >uchiha
> 
> soory for this offtopic
> 
> ...



If we go for this "in the end" argument then Uzumaki>/=Uchiha>Senju

Since Naruto will be the strongest and Sasuke either the second strongest or Naruto's equal. Both of them will surpass Hashi and Madara.

If we go for living characters and last generation of those clans, then the Senju are quite behind for a long time since Tsunade(the only relevant living Senju) was surpassed by both Naruto and Sasuke quite some time ago.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 11, 2013)

takL said:


> ive been saying  WITHOUT them (=those 4 exceptional) the 2 clans WERE about equal. and u still say no.
> *i understand that u didnt get my posts*...



ohhhhh..... but why in the heavean i would put without those four ? this aint fanfiction... 

maybe without madara and izuna the uchiha clan would never know about freaking MS that means alot of jutsu missing

and senju clan nothing about wood stuff and teleport and edo tensei and other stuff that tobirama invented

How shoud i know if they where equal then ? 





Arles Celes said:


> If we go for this "in the end" argument then *Uzumaki>/=Uchiha>Senju*
> 
> Since Naruto will be the strongest and Sasuke either the second strongest or Naruto's equal. Both of them will surpass Hashi and Madara.
> 
> If we go for living characters and last generation of those clans, then the Senju are quite behind for a long time since Tsunade(the only relevant living Senju) was surpassed by both Naruto and Sasuke quite some time ago.



no cuz there is no more uzumaki clan now , and naruto solo's in his name and konoha... not his clan.. uzumaki clan is no longer

sasuke is still addited with uchiha clan.... that is another stuff...

and for god sake i was talking about the war between the senju and uchiha...  you dont get that the clans are no longer....

have you ever seen a clan with 2-3 members


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> ohhhhh..... but why in the heavean i would put without those four ? this aint fanfiction...
> 
> maybe without madara and izuna the uchiha clan would never know about freaking MS that means alot of jutsu missing
> 
> ...



There may be more members of the Uzumaki clan than we know. After their country was destroyed they were dispersed through the world. We only know of Naruto and Karin but there may be more like Nagato. When Naruto gets a girl and they have kids the Uzumaki will raise in  numbers to be easily worthy of be named clan.

Same with Sasuke who despite not having much interest in girls will probably hook up with one even if he does not radiate love. 

And the Senju it seems have merged with regular members of Konoha. Since there was no extermination of them then they still should be around. They just didn't produce any more epic ninjas with Tsunade being the last capable Senju left.

The Senju VS Uchiha war kinda continues though with the Senju being all the people in Konha that follow WoF and the Uchiha being followers of hatred like Sasuke and Obito. The Senju hardly won the war as the Uchihas are at the top now with the Alliance having to rely on one Uchiha to help them against the others.


----------



## takL (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> ohhhhh..... but why in the heavean i would put without those four ? this aint fanfiction...



^see the flow of the thread. some wants to see the uchiha clan edotened and some wants to see senjus to get edotened. And we already have 3 of the outstanding 4 as edoten.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 11, 2013)

takL said:


> ^see the flow of the thread. some wants to see the uchiha clan edotened and some wants to see senjus to get edotened. And we already have 3 of the outstanding 4 as edoten.



and will never get more edos... this is kishi no uchiha clan edo and no senju

maybe sasuke in the end will rebuild the uchiha clan and that is it..... 



Arles Celes said:


> There may be more members of the Uzumaki clan than we know. After their country was destroyed they were dispersed through the world. We only know of Naruto and Karin but there may be more like Nagato. When Naruto gets a girl and they have kids the Uzumaki will raise in  numbers to be easily worthy of be named clan.
> 
> Same with Sasuke who despite not having much interest in girls will probably hook up with one even if he does not radiate love.
> 
> ...



the uzumaki that left and spread are no longer a clan they are just people who live on their own , ex uzumaki members...

naruto haveing a girl doesnt makes more uzumaki cuz his just a half uzumaki....

sasuke yes he will rebuild a new uchiha clan , one without mental problems 

senju clan is no more , members are spread in other groups

nope this is not a senju war vs uchiha is shinobi of the world vs madara uchiha and shitbito

i think you dont realy know what is a clan.....


----------



## takL (Nov 11, 2013)

^who knos we might see izina and other uchihas in maddys flashback or otherwise.

so do u get what I meant by 'sans' and 'otherwise' now, yes?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 11, 2013)

Soo....

When is Kakashi ever coming back?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 11, 2013)

takL said:


> ^who knos we might see izina and other uchihas in maddys flashback or otherwise.
> 
> so do u get what I meant by 'sans' and 'otherwise' now, yes?



i get it but we wont see shit trust me, manga geting that good ? 

nope.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 11, 2013)

Kakashi will come back probably when Obito's in trouble. He will then say something like "This is to repay you for the past" or "This is like old times" or something. Kishi likes being cheesy like that.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 11, 2013)

Seiko said:


> soon. the year of Kakashi



I forgot all about that..

Naruto's year has yet to occur.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 11, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kakashi will come back probably when Obito's in trouble. He will then say something like "This is to repay you for the past" or "This is like old times" or something. Kishi likes being cheesy like that.



How about...

Kakashi: Obito you are my one true love!!!!

Then Sasuke and Naruto realize their true feelings for each other too and kiss...again.


Errr, jokes aside(though with Kishi loving ho yay so much) I wonder if Obito and Kakashi combining powers can use Susanoo or some other MS power.

Also how exactly Kakashi isn't blind yet? Obito may be argued is protected by Hashi's DNA(even though it was never alluded that Hashi's DNA prevents blindness otherwise why did Madara need Izuna's eyes) but Kakashi didn't get Hashi's juice as far as I know.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 11, 2013)

Like Madara gets SM, controls Hashi to do his bidding, reveals new EMS stuff, and the Shinju stays around due to some jutsu from Madara and the Mugen Tsukuyomi starts or something.

Either that or some shipping tease. In order to start a pairing war if for nothing else.

And IF Madara were to kill Sakura or Hinata then we have THE chapter of the year.


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2013)

Would be pretty funny if Madara trolled the Alliance and kick-started the Infinite Moon Reader without becoming the Juubi's host.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 11, 2013)

Obito is moved by Naruto's resilience and acceptance, and hesitantly stands up and faces a smiling Naruto with a giant crowd of people behind him, he reaches out his hand and Naruto pulls him too his feet but suddenly a sword stands through his chest, Sasuke standing behind him unwilling to forgive the man who assisted Itachi in killing his clanmates for no good reason and then trying to harm his comrades.  Black fire rides up the blade engulfing Obito who outstretches his arms as he burns up.  Obitos body crumbles away between Naruto and Sasuke who stare into each others eyes but suddenly Madara interrupts exclaiming the games are over.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 11, 2013)

Madara: Wait for the bird to sing.
Obito: Fuck you!
Son Goku: Ah Uchiha devil eyes! Bijuu, close your eyes!
Yondaime: Hey Bijuu come here I will take you away from here. Nidaime-sama, please lend me your hand.
Nidaime: Good thinking Kohai.
Naruto: The real Madara is on another level. I need your help everybody!
Sasuke: We need skilled taijutsu users.
Naruto: I can use Frog Fu.
Lee: Naruto-kun, leave this to me.
Gai: My student! Lee. We'll do this together. Love waterfall.
Lee: Oh Gai-sensei! I'm a real ninja. Finally I can achieve my lifelong dream of carrying out my nindo.
Gai: Let's go.
Naruto: No guys, don't die for me. I have a plan.
Madara: Tell me more about your plan.
Sakura: Naruto! That bastard Madara!


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 11, 2013)

my prediction is that chouji will pick up the fruit and eat it


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 11, 2013)

We are about to witness the greatest teamwork ever scene in the manga when the Nine Beasts unite for the first time in millenniums!


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 11, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> We are about to witness the greatest teamwork ever scene in the manga when the Nine Beasts unite for the first time in millenniums!



these must be like the best ever written chapters in naruto 4 u huh?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 11, 2013)

Klue said:


> Would be pretty funny if Madara trolled the Alliance and kick-started the Infinite Moon Reader without becoming the Juubi's host.



Infinite Moon Reader? 

Well there is a chance that the Juubi developed far enough. We don't know what's going on with the tree right now...

What we do know is that the Hashi clone is gone. Maybe Madara can absorb him, and seeing as he is essentially half of the RS...well, that could go places. Or there could be a fruit.

There are possibilities.


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 11, 2013)

Page 1
Naruto: it's finally over! 
Alliance cheering 
Hash:it's not! Naruto! Watch out! 
Madara places a seal on naruto
Sasuke stares at madara eye to eye, EMC to RINNEGAN

page 2
Sasuke: you... Are uchiha madara... 
Madara:.... Another uchiha...? 
Hashirama grabs naruto and proceeds to undo the seal while naruto is in pain. 

Page 3
Bijuus all turn to madara and prepare a bijuu bomb
Madara jumps. 
Sasuke moves away

Page 4
Explosion

Page 5
Dust clears and madara is covering as an edo tensei
Alliance: seal him!! 
Madara brings out his susano mid recovery. 
Alliance shoots jutsu along with gaara is sealing pyramid. 

Page 6
Madara is susano explodes the pyramid
Madara: this is my ultimate defense! 
Tsunade punches madara s susano from behind

Page7
Naruto is now standing next to Hashirama
Naruto: so how do we take him out? 
Hashirama: I will do it. But I will need a distraction. 
Madara's susano(the one punched) was a bunshin. 

Page8
Madara appears in front of obito on the floor. 
Alliance:don't!! 
Madara cuts his head. 

Page 9
other kage bunshins appear each behind an alliance member aside from tsunade, each with susano
They peirce everyone on the back

Page10
Garaa, B, A, rock lee, gai, onoki, orochimaru, and some others dodge

Page11
Naruto screams:NOOOO! 
Bunch of fodders fall. 
Naruto's face is shown again with an exclamation. 

Page 12
Tsunade s is looking somewhere and starts to cry

Page 13
Sasuke is shown going from susano to normal and falls on his knee

Page 14-15
It's shown Sakura stabbed, covered in blood, as susano pushes her body of his sword. 

Page 16
Naruto attempts to rush at madara but is stopped by Hashirama. 
Naruto:Let me gooo!! I will kill him!! 
Hashirama: calm down naruto! That's exactly what he wants you to do! 
Madara is shown staring at Hashirama. 

Page 17 
Madara is kage bushin is shown behind Gai. 
Madara: hand over the kyubi, or he dies next! 
Behind Madara a void opens up with Kakashi raikiri stabbing Madara's clone that had Gai hostage. 
Madara(real): copy ninja, Hatake Kakashi. I heard stories about you. 

Next week, Madara's sinister plan!


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 11, 2013)

*Prediction:*

Obito's hand comes down, then we see the moon. In front of the moon is the tree. Then in front of the moon he sees Rin. 

And Rin is a beautiful adult woman. And she is freakin' hot. Smokin' hot.

But she's controlled by Madara. She's his trump card.

Then what we see is Obito completely change around. Seeing Rin alive in-half-human form completes the TNJ.

Then Madara attacks with Kuchiyose: Nohara Rin.

The entire alliance is on its hands and knees.

Rin is FV-level, beyond anything seen before in the manga. Completely God-like. Strongest Kunoichi ever. Insane nature and elemental attacks.

Obito asks to join the alliance.

Kakashi returns.

Yondaime, Kakashi, and Obito try to free Rin.

Naruto with Sasuke Gai and Lee attack Madara.

Madara controls the bijuus then the rookies and lamer characters have to fight each bijuu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2013)

I still think that the tree will keep going... if only part of the chakras was necessary to make it come around, the bijuu chakra were most likely like "keys", only their presence might be enough, what the amount of chakra makes is low the charge time. So it might just mean that the eye of the moon plan has been delayed for now, while the tree might still keep absorbing nature energy in order to gather enough to open the flower.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 11, 2013)

Rin will power the tree


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 11, 2013)

^i think they said that the tree had stopped because obito was defeated.

Rin is dead. Move on ppl.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> ^i think they said that the tree had stopped because obito was defeated.


surprise factor, the alliance will definitely think that they succeeded before realizing that its not that simple.

The bijuu chakra was taken away, but the tree is already around.

I bet that this is the case, if the tree was taking 15 minutes more because it lacked full kyuubi and gyuuki, chances are that it just kept recharging the missing chakra... if this is the case, it will still be there, this time trying to recharge the amount missing from all bijuus.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 11, 2013)

Obito was killed by a rock (not).
Minato was killed by Obito, Death God and Kyuubi. Guess what? He's involved in the battle.

It's impossible for Rin not to appear in this war!


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 11, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> surprise factor, the alliance will definitely think that they succeeded before realizing that its not that simple.
> 
> The bijuu chakra was taken away, but the tree is already around.
> 
> I bet that this is the case, if the tree was taking 15 minutes more because it lacked full kyuubi and gyuuki, chances are that it just kept recharging the missing chakra... if this is the case, it will still be there, this time trying to recharge the amount missing from all bijuus.



Sounds logically plausible, but I doubt Kishi will do that...



UchihaSage said:


> Obito was killed by a rock (not).
> Minato was killed by Obito, Death God and Kyuubi. Guess what? He's involved in the battle.
> 
> It's impossible for Rin not to appear in this war!



How do you go from Minato being killed, to it being impossible for Rin to not appear in a war that started like 200 chapters ago...


I think rin is a red herring. Konohamaru is FV. How do u think he will become hokage? And where is he?


----------



## handsock (Nov 12, 2013)

What if the technique that Kakashi is preparing....is Rin Edo Tensei.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madara kills the entire Alliance one by one?  Epic.



Jeαnne said:


> I still think that the tree will keep going... if only part of the chakras was necessary to make it come around, the bijuu chakra were most likely like "keys", only their presence might be enough, what the amount of chakra makes is low the charge time. So it might just mean that the eye of the moon plan has been delayed for now, while the tree might still keep absorbing nature energy in order to gather enough to open the flower.



I think so, too. After all, the bijuu were still in Obito even after he made the tree, so I think they only need to get it going... It can finish on its own.


----------



## hellohi (Nov 12, 2013)

Some ideas:

Tobi uses Izanagi to absorb the bijuu back into himself. Despite having Hashirama's cells and the power of the Juubi, he can only use Izanagi once because he is reality warping something that is large scale like the bijuu and Juubi.

Or he can't use Izanagi because it affects existences other than his own, the bijuu/Juubi or reality warping something of that scale isn't possible.


The tree is still there, the bijuu were just keys like someone else said but now it will take incredibly long for it to bloom or maybe not. Madara assumes control of it. Maybe it will try and absorb the bijuu back or Madara will beat Hashirama while he is distracted by seeing the bijuu and control him with the chakra rods/Rinnegan/Genjutsu/Tsukiyomi and merge his Sage Mode power with the tree.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 12, 2013)

the tree gets angry that his bijuus were stolen from him again, he absorbs them back together with their Jins, the end


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 12, 2013)

hope the bijuu's do something....
the volume will end soon like 4 chapters so no madara yet 

rest of chapter just stupid shit....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 12, 2013)

hellohi said:


> Some ideas:
> 
> Tobi uses Izanagi to absorb the bijuu back into himself. Despite having Hashirama's cells and the power of the Juubi, he can only use Izanagi once because he is reality warping something that is large scale like the bijuu and Juubi.
> 
> ...


Izanagi doesn't work that way. It needs to be used BEFORE the attack is struck.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 12, 2013)

I really need to see the Juubi take back all the bijuus, the entire Part 2 is about hunting the bijuus, and it's completely erased by one chapter, one punch no jutsu, freaking retarded....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 12, 2013)

eurytus said:


> I really need to see the Juubi take back all the bijuus, the entire Part 2 is about hunting the bijuus, and it's completely erased by one chapter, one punch no jutsu, freaking retarded....



wait they just got out and you want them back in

how redundant 

isn it bad enough ? we need more repetition?


----------



## eurytus (Nov 12, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> wai they just got out and you want them back in
> 
> how redundant
> 
> isn it bad enough ? we need more repetition?



or do you want another asspull that says it turns out the tree doesn't need the bijuus to bloom after all? like it's not bad enough that the tree was blooming despite missing most of the 2 most powerful bijuus's chakra.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 12, 2013)

eurytus said:


> or do you want another asspull that says it turns out the tree doesn't need the bijuus to bloom after all? like it's not bad enough that the tree was blooming despite missing most of the 2 most powerful bijuus's chakra.



i want the fruit , madara eats it up  then he empowers the tree somehow but it takes a long time to bloom..... somethign with a decent explination.... that its more possible 

you see what kishi did ? he did stuff so bad that no matter what he does know its either shit , asspull , BS or redundant

fuck you kishi !


----------



## Mariko (Nov 12, 2013)

I predict Kishi explain us why we have the 7 bijuus on a side and the god tree on an other side, wich were supposed to be the same entity.


----------



## hellohi (Nov 12, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Izanagi doesn't work that way. It needs to be used BEFORE the attack is struck.



I know that. My prediction assumes that he activated it before the point that the bijuu were ripped from him. I should have stated that and used a better word than absorb I guess


----------



## eurytus (Nov 12, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i want the fruit , madara eats it up  then he empowers the tree somehow but it takes a long time to bloom..... somethign with a decent explination.... that its more possible
> 
> you see what kishi did ? he did stuff so bad that no matter what he does know its either shit , asspull , BS or redundant
> 
> fuck you kishi !



I don't care the fruit, it's only introduced a few chapters back. For the entire Part 2, he tells the readers, the bijuus are needed to complete the MEP, he can't just say, never mind the bijuus, let's move on to the fruit now. >.> 
I don't mind him making the last chapter redundant, the tug of war is stupid anyway, I actually want Kishi trolls the alliance, bijuus absorbed back as soon as the alliance pulled them out, that'd be great


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> wait they just got out and you want them back in
> 
> how redundant
> 
> isn it bad enough ? we need more repetition?



Well this time she suggested it can eat the jinnchuurikis too. 

And honestly I want Naruto to lose the kyuubi, even temporarily. It would be a good trial for his character. I'm very surprised it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well this time she suggested it can eat the jinnchuurikis too.
> 
> And honestly I want Naruto to lose the kyuubi, even temporarily. It would be a good trial for his character. I'm very surprised it hasn't happened yet.



eat jinchuurikis ? i think you read to much one piece or fairy shit 

yes lets take the kyuubi away and sasuke EMS *couch* i mean itachi eyes   and make them both shit level and jonin level 

naruto without the kyuubi would have to spam the SM.... didnt we already see that in pain arc ?


----------



## eurytus (Nov 12, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> eat jinchuurikis ? i think you read to much one piece or fairy shit
> 
> yes lets take the kyuubi away and sasuke EMS *couch* i mean itachi eyes   and make them both shit level and jonin level
> 
> naruto without the kyuubi would have to spam the SM.... didnt we already see that in pain arc ?



what can't the tree eat the Jins? except Kishi doesn't have the balls to do it? Why is Killer Bee still alive? What does this have anything to do with Sasuke? stop the stupid snide, I don't hear people say *cough* Izuna's eyes


----------



## Azula (Nov 12, 2013)

team minato reunion


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 12, 2013)

I predict that Obito has Rin's face grafted onto his inner thigh ala Madara and Hashi's face on his mannipple


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 12, 2013)

My only hope is that Naruto doesn't ruin any more characters with his toxic shittyness that seems to spread to everyone around him.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 12, 2013)

I predict Trollbito kills Hinata or Sakura before get soloed by Maddy to let Naruto feel his pain. 

At least he will earn back some respect if he kills Sakura for the greater good.


----------



## Klue (Nov 12, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I predict Trollbito kills Hinata or Sakura before get soloed by Maddy to let Naruto feel his pain.
> 
> At least he will earn back some respect if he kills Sakura for the greater good.



As if something like that would happen.


----------



## navy (Nov 12, 2013)

Kakashi time.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 12, 2013)

fake spoilers , cuz why not


----------



## Rosi (Nov 12, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I predict Trollbito kills Hinata or Sakura before get soloed by Maddy to let Naruto feel his pain.
> 
> At least he will earn back some respect if he kills Sakura for the greater good.



Nope, he will just get additional hate from NarSak/NarHin fans 

Obito is now a good boy anyway, he shouldn't hit girls.


----------



## John Connor (Nov 12, 2013)

Madara taking over Sasuke actually makes the most sense...

it would explain why Obito kept Sasuke around so he or Madara could use Sasuke's body. Sasuke is only the second Uchiha strong enough to activate EMS

and EMS only needs Hashirama DNA to turn it into a Rinnegan


----------



## takL (Nov 12, 2013)

i hope maddy will stop this war quickly like in a few chaps to start the vol 69 with his mugentsukuyomi.



cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict that Obito has Rin's face grafted onto his inner thigh ala Madara and Hashi's face on his mannipple



 a poster at 2ch is rumoured to have obitos face grafted on her bellybuttom.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 12, 2013)

takL said:


> a poster at 2ch is rumoured to have obitos face grafted on her bellybuttom.


wow, send her my props


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 12, 2013)

John Connor said:


> Madara taking over Sasuke actually makes the most sense...
> 
> it would explain why Obito kept Sasuke around so he or Madara could use Sasuke's body. Sasuke is only the second Uchiha strong enough to activate EMS
> 
> and EMS only needs Hashirama DNA to turn it into a Rinnegan


i always thought of this possibility, and it really scares me 

Kishi has yet to reveal the reason behind Obito keeping Sasuke and it could mean that he is holding the right moment to explain it.

Madasuke would be awesome but, i want them to interact. Unless they actually get to fight in a "other dimension" level, like Sasuke and Orochimaru did.

I think that Sasuke's hatred is supposed to make him vulnerable to Madara's will. Remember the explanation about how Kyuubi's will would hijack Naruto? It was supposed to use the hatred in Naruto's heart... if Madara can somehow do it (which has been hinted with the black rod and the whole Obito thing), Sasuke will most likely become his target. Tobi, whoever it really was... was too happy when he saw that Sasuke's body was reacting to his hatred.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 12, 2013)

I predict Obito doing something cool


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i always thought of this possibility, and it really scares me
> 
> Kishi has yet to reveal the reason behind Obito keeping Sasuke and it could mean that he is holding the right moment to explain it.
> 
> ...



sasuke is not the main character   we already have alot of info and sasuke's answer to the whole uchiha story

more twist to this could end up ruin everything ( again )

it would be alot better if sasuke tries to defeat madara as he promised to itachi and not fool around and if sasuke is manipulated again he will look even dumber then sakura...

so unless you like whoreing....  i think we should hope for a naruto and sasuke "fuse" like eyes of the sage and body of the sage vs abomination of the sage , to defeat madara

naruto cuz his like hashirama and blah blah 
sasuke cuz he promised itachi and blah blah


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 12, 2013)

I just hope Madara's TC and Obito's redemption death are quick. I am ready to see something not related to the MEP.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 12, 2013)

[sp=I didn't know how to use tags][/sp]

But thanks to mods, I do now... 

Mods are gods!


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 12, 2013)

This kinda-sorta made my day.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 12, 2013)

nice , true spoilers... it can get any faker then this , i mean awesome


----------



## eurytus (Nov 12, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i think we should hope for a naruto and sasuke "fuse" like eyes of the sage and body of the sage vs abomination of the sage , to defeat madara
> 
> naruto cuz his like hashirama and blah blah
> sasuke cuz he promised itachi and blah blah



no, we shouldn't hope for it even though we know it's coming
it's the most predictable and cheesy nakama ending this manga can get....
actually he didn't promise Itachi shit....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 12, 2013)

eurytus said:


> *no, we shouldn't hope for it even though we know it's coming
> it's the most predictable and cheesy nakama ending this manga can get....*
> actually he didn't promise Itachi shit....



so you read other mangas im glad.....

it was like a promise when he found about madara doing alot of shit.... 



eurytus said:


> what can't the tree eat the Jins? except Kishi doesn't have the balls to do it? Why is Killer Bee still alive? What does this have anything to do with Sasuke? stop the stupid snide, I don't hear people say *cough* Izuna's eyes



1. its dumb
2. kishi  has other cheesy stuff
3. well because pika is a naruto hater and i was makeing a joke with her
4. well they should cuz madara eyes are izuna's but atleas his brother gave them up not like someone who got them with the help of a thief


----------



## eurytus (Nov 12, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> so you read others mangas im glad.....


No, I don't. and I don't care if you read other manga either.



> it was like a promise when he found about madara doing alot of shit....


that's only he himself found Madara's MEP retarded, it's not because Itachi or Sasuke had something against Madara personally.




> 1. its dumb
> 2. kishi  has other cheesy stuff
> 3. well because pika is a naruto hater and i was makeing a joke with her
> 4. well they should cuz madara eyes are izuna's but atleas his brother gave them up not like someone who got them with the help of a thief



1. not it isn't. asspulls like "having a portion of bijuus charka is ok too" or "it delays the flower blooming for 15 min" are even dumber
2. so? what has it got to do with anything?
3. ok, so basically Sasuke has nothing to do with it, and you just like fanboy war
4. So you think Itachi helped Sasuke awaken his MS which also helped get him on a path to blindess, but he didn't want to give him his eyes after death?


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 12, 2013)

do you think that madara will appear this chapter, or will we have to wait until the end of this volume ?
i mean TnJ on obito is done. all what is left for him is to die...


----------



## takL (Nov 12, 2013)

BeyondTwoSouls said:


> do you think that madara will appear this chapter, or will we have to wait until the end of this volume ?
> i mean TnJ on obito is done. all what is left for him is to die...



or he can hide in the kamui room and come out after a long chat with kakashi to see  maddy's mugen tsukuyomi world.


----------



## NW (Nov 12, 2013)

King BOo said:


> Obito is moved by Naruto's resilience and acceptance, and hesitantly stands up and faces a smiling Naruto with a giant crowd of people behind him, he reaches out his hand and Naruto pulls him too his feet but suddenly a sword stands through his chest, Sasuke standing behind him unwilling to forgive the man who assisted Itachi in killing his clanmates for no good reason and then trying to harm his comrades.  Black fire rides up the blade engulfing Obito who outstretches his arms as he burns up.  Obitos body crumbles away between Naruto and Sasuke who stare into each others eyes but suddenly Madara interrupts exclaiming the games are over.


If Sasuke didn't care about killing Obito for that before, he sure wouldn't care now.



Dragon Fawkes said:


> I predict Kishi explain us why we have the 7 bijuus on a side and the god tree on an other side, wich were supposed to be the same entity.


The Bijuu were previously split up and the Juubi's body still existed. It's the same thing now, except the Juubi's body has changed shape.



BeyondTwoSouls said:


> do you think that madara will appear this chapter, or will we have to wait until the end of this volume ?
> i mean TnJ on obito is done. all what is left for him is to die...


Done? It ain't over 'til it's over, and Obito is only starting to ponder the past and his decisions and actions. He hasn't completely converted over to the "good" side yet.


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 12, 2013)

I love how Obito's legs are screwed on backward.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Nov 12, 2013)

Obito: R...Rin...
*Obito's hand reaches upwards.*
Tobirama: He's lost all of his power.
Hiruzen: Even after having the beasts ripped out of him, he's still alive.
Sasuke: Just.. 
*Sasuke goes to strike.
Naruto catches his wrist.*
Naruto: No. If we do that we'll become just like him, when i was in his mind.. I felt his pain.. His loneliness.
Sasuke: Tsk, you're too soft...
Tobirama: The uchiha child is correct, we can't afford to let him live.
Hashirama's thoughts:  This boy.. Naruto.. He really can see the good in everyone..
Naruto: No, it's over.  He won't bring any harm anymore..
Naruto: Obito, this tree.. will it -
*SSSSSSKKKKKKKKRRRRRRMMM - CRACK!*
*Kakashi appears, kamui'ing out of his dimension, and delivers a huge punch to obito's face, crushing it.*
Naruto: ?!
Hashirama:?!
Tobirama:?!
Alliance:?!
Kakashi: Whew! Man! wow!  What a fight!.. Obito, you were a tough one i'll give you that, but i finally trumped you. Ah, bet you guys were glad i was around to stop such evil.  Go team, good effort everyone..Sasuke you could have helped out a little more instead of pussying around, me?  I was at the forefront the entire time. tsk.


----------



## navy (Nov 12, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> Obito: R...Rin...
> *Obito's hand reaches upwards.*
> Tobirama: He's lost all of his power.
> Hiruzen: Even after having the beasts ripped out of him, he's still alive.
> ...



This sounds real, except for the end.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 12, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> sasuke is not the main character   we already have alot of info and sasuke's answer to the whole uchiha story
> 
> more twist to this could end up ruin everything ( again )
> 
> ...


stop this shit. How is it even about being "the main character", did you even read what i wrote?

i am fucking talking about the possibility of him getting taken over by the villain, not about defeating him alone. How the hell does it imply that he is "the main character"? lol.


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 12, 2013)

My wish for this chapter _(pretty unlikely to happen) _is Sasuke ditching the alliance and just go ape shit and ruin their planes. I don't like the idea of Sasuke coming back to the village and be with team 7 just because of the nostalgia _jizzzzz_

rehh, i want spoilers


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> stop this shit. How is it even about being "the main character", did you even read what i wrote?
> 
> i am fucking talking about the possibility of him getting taken over by the villain, not about defeating him alone. How the hell does it imply that he is "the main character"? lol.



If I may step in, Sasuke has been the main character of Part 2 for awhile now, on a technical level.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 12, 2013)

I had a dream with Naruto's manga last night and for some reason I can't remember last page was Itachi and Kabuto heading to the battlefield so... yeah, that's my prediction, let's hope my dream delivers.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Nov 12, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If I may step in, Sasuke has been the main character of Part 2 for awhile now, on a technical level.



He's the Deuteragonist,  But yes - he had his own arc that pretty much spanned a LARGE portion of Part II,  much to his haters dismay.


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 12, 2013)

Sasuke has been a pretty good as a main character too. Wops

Well, I had a dream about Hinata going all saiyan mode, but had to sweat in order to do that. This is most likely happen


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 12, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> He's the Deuteragonist,  But yes - he had his own arc that pretty much spanned a LARGE portion of Part II,  much to his haters dismay.




His status as the deuteragonist isn't the problem. The problem was that Sasuke's plot became more important than that of the titular character. Just look at the promised plot for Naruto's character at the end of part 1 and look what happened to it. The end of the Sasuke and Sai arc is basically the end for Naruto's character arc.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 12, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> Well, I had a dream about Hinata going all saiyan mode, but had to sweat in order to do that. This is most likely happen



Hinata and Saiyan don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 12, 2013)

I have to say this does seem to be the final "focus on Obito" chapter. That's enough for me to be excited. I want to see Madara just so the plot can progress. Interested in seeing what his trump card is to fight the entire alliance by himself also 

Though hopefully his battle isn't as long as Obito's


----------



## ch1p (Nov 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> And honestly I want Naruto to lose the kyuubi, even temporarily. It would be a good trial for his character. I'm very surprised it hasn't happened yet.



Naruto is already hanging by a thread in relevance in this manga. He's only relevant ATM because everyone is wanking his stupid power. If he lost Kurama, how would Kishi even make him look like a main character. If this manga was called 'bonds' since the beginning, Naruto would have phased into irrelevance even faster than Yamato. 



John Connor said:


> Madara taking over Sasuke actually makes the most sense...
> 
> it would explain why Obito kept Sasuke around so he or Madara could use Sasuke's body. Sasuke is only the second Uchiha strong enough to activate EMS
> 
> and EMS only needs Hashirama DNA to turn it into a Rinnegan



Come to think of it, Madara needs Sage Mode for something and Sasuke has a sort of Sage Mode ATM.



Jeαnne said:


> i always thought of this possibility, and it really scares me
> 
> Kishi has yet to reveal the reason behind Obito keeping Sasuke and it could mean that he is holding the right moment to explain it.
> 
> ...



Madara is a villain on his own right and doesn't need to copy others' ploys. If there's someone who'll take over Sasuke it should be Orochimaru. It's something built and foreshadowed since part 1. If Madara's plan consists in emulating Orochimaru, it will be very disappointing.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 12, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> Hinata and Saiyan don't belong in the same sentence.



Hinata Boobs are Supersaiyan 

Moving on with prediction. Hashi and madara gayfest with the tree opening itself the flower.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 12, 2013)

Cue in the Obito sob story and entire chapter worth of flashbacks. 
Simply saying, people should really lower their expectations for this chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2013)

Yea I'm inclined to agree that this will be another Obito-centric chapter. His redemption is right on the horizon. 

IF this is a dramatic chapter, we will probably have a break next week.  But I have a feeling it will be Obito wrap-up time...



ch1p said:


> Naruto is already hanging by a thread in relevance in this manga. He's only relevant ATM because everyone is wanking his stupid power. If he lost Kurama, how would Kishi even make him look like a main character. If this manga was called 'bonds' since the beginning, Naruto would have phased into irrelevance even faster than Yamato.







> Come to think of it, Madara needs Sage Mode for something and Sasuke has a sort of Sage Mode ATM.
> 
> Madara is a villain on his own right and doesn't need to copy others' ploys. If there's someone who'll take over Sasuke it should be Orochimaru. It's something built and foreshadowed since part 1. If Madara's plan consists in emulating Orochimaru, it will be very disappointing.



The fact that Madara has a near-perfect (only lacking SM) body as it is, now that he has most of Hashirama's powers, alone is enough to make the idea of him stealing Sasuke's body a little ridiculous. He didn't even try to steal Obito's body. He just tried to remotely control him.

He has a lot of possibilities for plans, still. Stealing Sasuke's body is a serious last resort.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 12, 2013)

hopefully hidan return with his jashin cult and they start fucking shit up


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 12, 2013)

Just a heads up, there will be at least one more Obito-centric chapter before anything interesting happens.

Hopefully this is the last one, and we get a Madara cliffhanger at the end.


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 12, 2013)

spiritmight said:


> Just a heads up, there will be at least one more Obito-centric chapter before anything interesting happens.
> 
> Hopefully this is the last one, and we get a Madara cliffhanger at the end.



Why do u say that? Looked like last chapter was the last one.


----------



## Klue (Nov 12, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Cue in the Obito sob story and entire chapter worth of flashbacks.
> Simply saying, people should really lower their expectations for this chapter.



Agreed.

It's as if they never learn.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> Why do u say that? Looked like last chapter was the last one.



Last week looked to be the start of his redemption. He still needs to hug and make up with Naruto (we all know he is won over but it needs to be official), and Kakashi really should be coming back to see him again, too.

That and unfortunately RT or something similar is very likely.

Trying to keep expectations low...but there will be at least one more Obito-centric chapter, IMO.


----------



## navy (Nov 12, 2013)

How can we be excited for a chapter when we know the only villain left (Madara) is going to get shitted on?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2013)

- Chapter focuses on Obito continuing to convert, it will take a while until he's there
- Naruto looks over Obito and everyone thinks the battle's finally over since the main threat is taken care of
- The Shinju will continue to be a threat when everyone thought that it "should have been dead", it either continues growing or Madara's done something with it
- Madara makes a comment about it being too late and says the fruit will sprout soon


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Last week looked to be the start of his redemption. He still needs to hug and make up with Naruto (we all know he is won over but it needs to be official), and Kakashi really should be coming back to see him again, too.
> 
> That and unfortunately RT or something similar is very likely.
> 
> Trying to keep expectations low...but there will be at least one more Obito-centric chapter, IMO.



I REALLY hope not. It would be great if the story actually moved on a bit. But you're definitely right about Kishi's habit of making flashbacks right after they are defeated or before dying.

Also a chance of mid flashback chapter, and then Obito doing his best to defeat Madara or maybe taking down the tree with his life after being converted. We have seen that happen with a bunch of major arc villans. Like Zabuza going after the assasins, pain reviving everyone, etc.
some sacrifice to make them memorable and possibly more likeable.


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Nov 12, 2013)

I predict the moon will transform into Rin, and she will destroy the world.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 12, 2013)

i suspect that Obito will be kept on hold longer than we imagine, maybe he is not supposed to get his case closed right now, but gradually thinking things over while witnessing new developments


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 12, 2013)

i just hope this is shitbito's last main focus chap. the manga needs to move on, and he is currently a roadblock


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 12, 2013)

Ichigo comes in and is the Final Villain. Yeah...i know this is Naruto telegrams.


Seriously. Madara at the end of the chapter makes his move.

ENTER: EDO UCHIHA CLAN


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> I REALLY hope not. It would be great if the story actually moved on a bit. But you're definitely right about Kishi's habit of making flashbacks right after they are defeated or before dying.
> 
> Also a chance of mid flashback chapter, and then Obito doing his best to defeat Madara or maybe taking down the tree with his life after being converted. We have seen that happen with a bunch of major arc villans. Like Zabuza going after the assasins, pain reviving everyone, etc.
> some sacrifice to make them memorable and possibly more likeable.



He will probably use RT and it will affect Madara.

Then he'll be mortal. Yea it will work to Madara's advantage but it will give the Alliance a chance as well.

He's the only person who can mortal-ize him, and it's all he's good for now anyway.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2013)

Will laugh if Obito uses Rinne Tensei, but Madara intercepts the beam intended for Neji. Seriously though, Obito's downfall makes me realise how cluttered this arc is, what should have been the final clash of the arc will continue into another fight.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 12, 2013)

Lmao. People will have panic attacks if RT is cast.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 12, 2013)

Yup...think I've already numbed myself for the imminent disappointment.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 12, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Lmao. People will have panic attacks if RT is cast.



I won't.  I will only be disapointed of something does not happen after that, like Madara, Sasuke, Kakashi, Tusnade, or even Yamato doing something "unexpected."


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Will laugh if Obito uses Rinne Tensei, but Madara intercepts the beam intended for Neji. Seriously though, Obito's downfall makes me realise how cluttered this arc is, what should have been the final clash of the arc will continue into another fight.




I look at it similarly in a way. I will agree that this arc is severely cluttered. 

It really should have been the final fight of the arc or at least the effort they put into defeating Obito should have been the final part. If it took Naruto, Sasuke, the Rookies and the entire Alliance to defeat Obito that's really as "grand" as you can get. That's the epitome of perfect teamwork. All of the teamwork emphasized in this entire war came together for that moment. In other mangas something like that would be reserved for the final arc clash. It's the equivalent of everyone giving their energy to Goku to plant the Genki Dama to Chibi Buu. It would have made far more sense for it taking Naruto and Sasuke to defeat Obito, maybe the Rookies and then have the entire Alliance come together for the threat after Obito. That way it would be two separate events. Kishi does things for a reason however. 

I highly doubt we're going to see everyone come together as one again to take out this final threat. If anything I'll say that  Naruto will use the Bijuu chakra to reach a new level and probably do it alone. That way we won't get a similar situation as before and it would end up well.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 12, 2013)

Is it actually possible that Obito might not even die by the manga's end? I'm finding myself genuinely concerned about that lately. 

Of course he'll very slightly redeem himself somehow, but it really wouldn't be believable at this point for him to end up surviving.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 12, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's the epitome of perfect teamwork. All of the teamwork emphasized in this entire war came together for that moment. In other mangas something like that would be reserved for the final arc clash. It's the equivalent of everyone giving their energy to Goku to plant the Genki Dama to Chibi Buu.



No, no. 

Genki Dama actually is formed from energy gathered from everyone. The rookies were merely handed the rasengans Naruto made himself. Their presence was completely unnecessary.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 12, 2013)

Luiz said:


> No, no.
> 
> Genki Dama actually is formed from energy gathered from everyone. The rookies were merely handed the rasengans Naruto made himself. Their presence was completely unnecessary.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



To be fair, that was in Naruto's mind. 

I know Kyuubi Mode Naruto can easily replicate that, but sage mode and base Naruto? Kinda doubt it.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Nov 12, 2013)

花のセージの誕生 = The Sage of flowers birth?!?! lmfaoooooo

Another flashback, looks good. I swear tho..if this is the last panel..


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 12, 2013)

Waffle said:


> 花のセージの誕生 = The Sage of flowers birth?!?! lmfaoooooo
> 
> Another flashback, looks good. I swear tho..if this is the last panel..


I like how the moon is in front of his sword. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I also like how incredibly fake this is.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2013)

Luiz said:


> No, no.
> 
> Genki Dama actually is formed from energy gathered from everyone. The rookies were merely handed the rasengans Naruto made himself. Their presence was completely unnecessary.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



What? 

I'm talking about the entire teamwork down to them defeating Obito to pulling the chakra from him. It was a teamwork effort from the entire Alliance that forced Obito's defeat. I'm not talking about if the Rookies made Rasengans themselves, I knew Naruto created them. Naruto didn't defeat Obito alone nor pull out his chakra alone. It was the entire Alliance that helped. 

You must be thinking I'm talking about something else entirely. 





ShinobisWill said:


> Is it actually possible that Obito might not even die by the manga's end? I'm finding myself genuinely concerned about that lately.
> 
> Of course he'll very slightly redeem himself somehow, but it really wouldn't be believable at this point for him to end up surviving.



It's possible he lives but it really depends on a few things. For example, if Kakashi sacrifices himself for Obito then yeah Obito's living. Hypothetically say Obito's about to die and then Kakashi Kamui's in saving him but his life is taken. If that happens I can see Obito living. It really varies on what Kishi does within these next few chapters. It also depends on how Obito redeems himself. The forum seems to think the only thing possible is Rinne Tensei but I highly doubt that's true. Obito's not going to redeem himself by doing the same thing Nagato did. Did Nagato redeem himself after he used it? No. 

It's possible but it depends.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 12, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> I predict Obito doing something cool





No.

Here's what you're going to get:
-Madara gets mad at Obito, kills him
-With his plans ruined, Madara gets bored and then un-edo tenseis his self.
-Alliance says "LOL GG n00bs"
NARUTO: THE END


----------



## Luftwaffles (Nov 12, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I like how the moon is in front of his sword.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Shush you


----------



## rac585 (Nov 12, 2013)

that spoiler pic looks like sage standing in front of akatsuki curtains and fake moon on a string.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 12, 2013)

Waffle said:


> 花のセージの誕生 = The Sage of flowers birth?!?! lmfaoooooo
> 
> Another flashback, looks good. I swear tho..if this is the last panel..





Yup. Legit.


----------



## Hiei312 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just realized something

since obito's rinne tensei is no longer limited like Nagato's was kishi can pretty much use it as a plot device to revive whoever he wants within the cast of Naruto

characters like Jiraiya and Itachi (again) might come back ...even all the dead hokages could permanently be back alive...lol.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 13, 2013)

Kakashi should be back now.

Lets see if Madara has made any progress in getting a bit if not a good part of Hashirama's Senjutsu and acknowledges that the Bijuus have been ripped off from Obito.

Still would like to see a follow up to that "my fellow traitor" line between Obito and Sasuke.



ShinobisWill said:


> To be fair, that was in Naruto's mind.
> 
> I know Kyuubi Mode Naruto can easily replicate that, but sage mode and base Naruto? Kinda doubt it.



Agreed, specially about the mind thing. 

That limit of clones he is able to make (I think it was stated during the Pain arc) and have in Sage Mode must still be present even if he's in Bijuu Mode. If not he would always create more than just two or three clones when he uses Sage Mode, but he sticks to those. For a reason Kishi so far hasn't shown him make that big quantity of clones in Sage Mode. He's repsecting that law.



ch1p said:


> *Naruto is already hanging by a thread in relevance in this manga.* He's only relevant ATM because everyone is wanking his stupid power. If he lost Kurama, how would Kishi even make him look like a main character. If this manga was called 'bonds' since the beginning, Naruto would have phased into irrelevance even faster than Yamato.



:sanji


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 13, 2013)

What a nice spoiler. 

Either a great chapter or a shit chapter, bet it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 13, 2013)

...I just see some smoke on the ground. But it's still vague.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Nov 13, 2013)

Here it goes, straight from Kishis trash-bin desk:
*Chapter 655: Only 5 seconds left! *
Obito: Rin... 
A giant boulder falls on him.
Naruto: !!!
Madara: Pathetic. Oh, and 'Rin' was a zetsu transformed as how your mom looked when she was younger, How didn't you notice? Anyway (looks at the tree) there's only 5 seconds left until this world ends!
Naruto: !!! that means I have time to defeat you! (4 seconds left)
Madara: But before you can even try... Hashirama!
Hashirama: What...? How did you...!? (Madara pierced him with his black rod)
Madara: It cost me an eye, but my plan will succeed! (Hashi's senjutsu marks appear on Madara's face)
Naruto: So... now what?
Madara: Well, I'll use mokuton and... ehmmm... somehow manage to control the shinju! Don't ask!
(3 seconds left)
Sasuke: Only an Uchiha can defeat an Uchiha... step back, Naruto, I'll do it. Enton, kagatsuchi!
Madara: So your Itachi's brother...? He was better ninja than me, but you're nothing! (easily lolwtfcurbstomps Sasuke) (2 seconds left)
Naruto: Sasuke, you can't do it alone... everyone! Let's do it together, lend me your ki chakra!
Madara: Rawrrrrrr!!!!
(1 seconds left)

Note: only one second left! Everyone attacks Madara together and...?!


----------



## John Connor (Nov 13, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Here it goes, straight from Kishis trash-bin desk:
> *Chapter 655: Only 5 seconds left! *
> Obito: Rin...
> A giant boulder falls on him.
> ...


*next chapter: 1 second

*


----------



## Marsala (Nov 13, 2013)

What if Obito uses Rinne Tensei, but Neji's body got blown up by all the bijuu-dama and it doesn't work on him? So a lot (but not all) of the fodder who died in the final battle would come back but Neji and Shikamaru and Ino's dads don't? Would that be OK?

Also, ironically, some of the zombie Hokage are fully revived.


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 13, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> What a nice spoiler.
> 
> Either a great chapter or a shit chapter, bet it.




Why does the Japanese writing on the side make me think that Naruto will go on break next week?


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 13, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> What a nice spoiler.
> 
> Either a great chapter or a shit chapter, bet it.


It looks as a break next week and chapter coming back thw week after next WSJ#1.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## falconzx (Nov 13, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Here it goes, straight from Kishis trash-bin desk:
> *Chapter 655: Only 5 seconds left! *
> Obito: Rin...
> A giant boulder falls on him.
> ...



What is this sh*t ? 

Your mom jokes inbound


----------



## falconzx (Nov 13, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> It looks as a break next week and chapter coming back thw week after next WSJ#1.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.



Yeah, it's a break                 .


----------



## rac585 (Nov 13, 2013)

hope we get an interesting cliffhanger. something to really rile up the fans.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Ooo I was right about the break...

Madara might step up on the last page then.

Or Obito fully surrenders.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 13, 2013)

falconzx said:


> Yeah, it's a break                 .


Thank you 



			
				Rac said:
			
		

> hope we get an interesting cliffhanger. something to really rile up the fans.


Same here. And if we are lucky, it'll come back with color pages


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 13, 2013)

^I'm always ready for more color pages.  Though we just had one so it's difficult to see it happening again.


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Same here. And if we are lucky, it'll come back with color pages



Screw color pages. Hopefully it will come back with more pages(2x?).
Where the spoilers at..? Almost time.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hopefully something meaningful will actually happen. The last 10 chapters have been awful.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 13, 2013)

Chapter tonight?

Angus peppered & ready for action.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 13, 2013)

Madara comes with some Haxx.

The Nine Gods then prepare: Hell & Earth Calamity.
The opposite of their Mother's Heaven & Earth calamity.

Lord Shukaku crumbles the mountains!
Lord Isobu vomits oceans!
Lord Goku ignites the land in Lava!

Oh gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Chapter tonight?
> 
> Angus peppered & ready for action.



Should be out  any time up to 4hours from now.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

Cliffhanger huh?

Well the obvious choice here is Madara doing something.

Let's see what he's got.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> 'Rin' was a zetsu transformed as how your mom looked when she was younger, How didn't you notice?



This is all I can think of


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

Last chapter until next year, hope it's good


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Last chapter until next year, hope it's good



Uhm, what?     

Even with next week off and the extended break at the end of the year, we should still have maybe 4 chapters left. Or does that say no more chapters until the next year?


----------



## Cord (Nov 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> What if Obito uses Rinne Tensei, but Neji's body got blown up by all the bijuu-dama and it doesn't work on him? So a lot (but not all) of the fodder who died in the final battle would come back but Neji and Shikamaru and Ino's dads don't? Would that be OK?



Well, Obito whipping out Rinne Tensei would not make much of an impact or would just be nigh useless if not one of the known characters who died, gets revived. The technique won't serve its purpose. So I doubt that'll ever happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay if there really is going to be like a 2-month break this chapter is definitely ending on a Madara note.

Kishi wouldn't end so dramatically with another "Obito is becoming good" droop.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uhm, what?
> 
> Even with next week off and the extended break at the end of the year, we should still have maybe 4 chapters left. Or does that say no more chapters until the next year?


I think eurytus meant last chapter of the Shonen Jump year. This chapter is in WSJ#51. Next week is WSJ#52 (2013). The week after next we will have WSJ#1 (2014).


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uhm, what?
> 
> Even with next week off and the extended break at the end of the year, we should still have maybe 4 chapters left. Or does that say no more chapters until the next year?



because no one likes the naruto manga anymore, just gays, girls who like yaoi and "mans"

:sanji


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 13, 2013)

Wait.. 2 months break? Oh, this cliffhanger should be good
madaaaaara


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> I think eurytus meant last chapter of the Shonen Jump year. This chapter is in WSJ#51. Next week is WSJ#52 (2013). The week after next we will have WSJ#1 (2014).



Why do they start the new year in November? 

Ah well. I guess that means with only a week break we might have an Obito ending after all...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 13, 2013)

Why do people still care about Madara? He's likely to receive the same fate as Obito if not worse (getting tnj by fucking Sasuke).


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 13, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why do people still care about Madara? He's likely to receive the same fate as Obito if not worse *(getting tnj by fucking Sasuke)*.


----------



## Ryopus (Nov 13, 2013)

All eyes are on Obito and Madara now so I doubt Madara can kill Obito that easily.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 13, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Wait.... What two-month break? Nuuuuuuu!



There is no 2 month break. I hate when people do this. They say something without clarifying it and it spirals out of control.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

Try not to get your hopes up too much. Kishi has given us bad chapters both before and after breaks in the past.


----------



## God of Turmoil (Nov 13, 2013)

That post was a wasted opportunity to clarify and not lose control.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 13, 2013)

If it is a bijuu fight chapter, I think it'll seem a short chapter (due Kishi's doble pages).



PikaCheeka said:


> Why do they start the new year in November?
> 
> Ah well. I guess that means with only a week break we might have an Obito ending after all...


I don't know why. I only know they start it in December (we will get WSJ#1 in November, but the official release date is December, 2nd).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why do people still care about Madara? He's likely to receive the same fate as Obito if not worse (getting tnj by fucking Sasuke).



Getting TnJed by Sasuke is definitely nowhere near as bad as getting TnJed by Naruto.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 13, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Try not to get your hopes up too much. Kishi has given us bad chapters both before and after breaks in the past.



specially after book jutsu to nagato. 

What I dont get, why this forum, does not like it when the china people or maybe korea people have the chapter out. But do not let somone posted here to at least see the images. why why why?

Also I predict SASUKE will say something that will stir shit out, and Oro will start his plan.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 13, 2013)

Embrace the terror


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd see Hashirama tnj'ing Madara more so than Sasuke. The only thing Sasuke and Madara have in common is their blood, they haven't even spoken one word to each other.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I'd see Hashirama tnj'ing Madara more so than Sasuke. The only thing Sasuke and Madara have in common is their blood, they haven't even spoken one word to each other.



Hashirama already tried and failed, that kinda disqualifies him.

Same as Kakashi with Obito.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 13, 2013)

I was wondering what the *JP2ch* people were talking about today regarding the chapter, they kept talking about how Naruto ended(But I know it's for the year now) and they were talking about Obito and Madara but needed proper translation to what exactly but there were alot of Madara comments and remarks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I'd see Hashirama tnj'ing Madara more so than Sasuke. The only thing Sasuke and Madara have in common is their blood, they haven't even spoken one word to each other.



I think he'll figure it out on his own with some nudging by Hashirama.

But if there is a TnJ (not seeing one), in order of likelihood it goes Hashirama, Sasuke, Naruto, and Naruto is way down at the bottom of the list.


----------



## calimike (Nov 13, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> What a nice spoiler.
> 
> Either a great chapter or a shit chapter, bet it.



My friend  translated _Next chapter is absent. It will restart next year._


----------



## navy (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think he'll figure it out on his own with some nudging by Hashirama.
> 
> But if there is a TnJ (not seeing one), in order of likelihood it goes Hashirama, Sasuke, Naruto, and Naruto is way down at the bottom of the list.



Wishful thinking. 

Would only be fitting, the final villain gets a hug from Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2013)

Wait, how is this week's chapter the final one for the year? We usually receive three or four more after this before the two week break.


----------



## Jad (Nov 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Wait, how is this week's chapter the final one for the year? We usually receive three or four more after this before the two week break.



Apparently next year in japan is like next month, or this month, according to Pika's post.



PikaCheeka said:


> Why do they start the new year in November?
> 
> Ah well. I guess that means with only a week break we might have an Obito ending after all...


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

i predict some good ole fashion bullshit shit

where naruto talks to alliance to now chop down the bean stalk


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 13, 2013)

@ Klue, Shonen Jump year starts in December.



calimike said:


> My friend  translated _Next chapter is absent. It will restart next year._


Next year like January, 2014 or 'next year' like Shonen Jump Year?


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Found this:


----------



## KevKev (Nov 13, 2013)

Bruh. 

No Naruto until 2014? 

KT Wastelands.


----------



## Samehada (Nov 13, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> Found this:



That....Was last weeks chapter.


----------



## calimike (Nov 13, 2013)

According to MH,

WSJ #1 Naruto is absent
WSJ #2 Naruto return?
WSJ #3
WSJ #4-5
WSJ #6-7
WSJ #8 back to normal


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Samehada said:


> That....Was last weeks chapter.



My bad. Looked like the continuation from last page.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 13, 2013)

2 am only 292 (44 MEMBERS AND 248 GUESTS) you know the chapter will suck big time.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 13, 2013)

Predict shitty chapter.
Simply dont see, what should happened to make us wait two month. Madara finally beat Hashirama? Oh come on, its not even a cliffhanger. Obito resurrect everyone? Bullshit.


Probably chief editor looked at Kishimoto's scetches of next chapters and saw, that Madara will be trolled hard, so he told Kishimoto to chill out and think better for next chapters.


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

So next weeks a break,lets hope this chapter is a good one.
its not clear though if its a one weeks break or a break till January.
edit-oh so its still in November its probably just a one week break.


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 2 am only 292 (44 MEMBERS AND 248 GUESTS) you know the chapter will suck big time.



That number just doubled, if it makes u feel better.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 13, 2013)

vered said:


> So next weeks a break,lets hope this chapter is a good one.
> its not clear though if its a one weeks break or a break till January.



If is for ball searching, so he can come back with ideas and felling of part one. I will gladly wait for 2014


----------



## falconzx (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh well, might as well take an afternoon nap.


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Found this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 宇智波帯土决定を取りもどす过去の自分は、うちはマダラ共倒れになってしまった。カカシは异空间を脱出するつもりだとの土を连れて并んで出场し、土を连れてはいけない、カカシは写轮眼が二つ目が同时に使用机能を発挥することができる。土を连れてほっとして、浮かんだが述べた言叶だ。


 
no clue as to what it says.


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> If is for ball searching, so he can come back with ideas and felling of part one. I will gladly wait for 2014



if so...at least that would give kishi time to think about his actions....i.e making consistently shit chapters one after another....for months now...


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 2 am only 292 (44 MEMBERS AND 248 GUESTS) you know the chapter will suck big time.



The chapter is not out yet, so what do you base it on?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> Found this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Something about Madara and Kakashi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> Found this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It means nothing without a source, which you did not give.

It talks about Madara doing something and Kakashi coming back. Sounds like speculation.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> @ Klue, Shonen Jump year starts in December.
> 
> 
> Next year like January, 2014 or 'next year' like Shonen Jump Year?



it said "new year", not sure it refers to WJS's own calendar or everyone else's new year.
but it also said issue no.1, when will their issue no.1 be published?


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 13, 2013)

eurytus said:


> it said "new year", not sure it refers to WJS's own calendar or everyone else's new year.
> but it also said issue no.1, when will their issue no.1 be published?


Issue 1 will get officially released December, 2nd. But we will get that issue some days early, November, 27th.

Shonen Jump Year stars in December. Chapter 655 is from issue #51, meaning a break on issue #52.

It works this way:


Mondays = official release dates
Wednesday (5 days before next Monday) = spoilers/chapters on internet.


----------



## Joakim3 (Nov 13, 2013)

I found this


----------



## Marsala (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh NOW you show up, Kakashi!

Dick.


----------



## MrCatalyst (Nov 13, 2013)

Has the raw been shared in here yet? I found this by simply searching "Naruto Chapter 655": aegon-rokudo

Ah, just noticed it's first two-three pages. <.<


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

No flashback!! Hell yea


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Sasuke about to kill Obito and Kakashi gets to him first.

Was Naruto really trying to tell Sasuke not to kill him?


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 13, 2013)

i got this


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke about to kill Obito and Kakashi gets to him first.
> 
> Was Naruto really trying to tell Sasuke not to kill him?



Yeah cuz he is a good boy now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

MrCatalyst said:


> Has the raw been shared in here yet? I found this by simply searching "Naruto Chapter 655": aegon-rokudo



It isn't the whole raw. It's the 3 pages we had, and then it gives us chapter 654...


----------



## Joakim3 (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke about to kill Obito and Kakashi gets to him first.
> 
> Was Naruto really trying to tell Sasuke not to kill him?



Lol it's canon Naruto is the jesus of Narutoverse


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

why does everything exciting in this manga has to be stopped by someone....>.>


----------



## KyubiiMode (Nov 13, 2013)

this chapter must be epic


----------



## MrCatalyst (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It isn't the whole raw. It's the 3 pages we had, and then it gives us chapter 654...


Yeah. I didn't check all the pages but assumed it will be whole raw. Sorry. <.<


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> I found this




....










​


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Nov 13, 2013)

The turtle always looks like it has an EMO haircut.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

It's not the full raw, just the first couple of pages.

Still, it's nice to have actual pages as spoilers again.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Oh NOW you show up, Kakashi!
> 
> Dick.


Funny you should say that, given Kakashi's position there.


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

i wonder how will Naruto stop Kakashi?


----------



## Nic (Nov 13, 2013)

Kakashi has to defend his man from the evil sasuke.


----------



## Nic (Nov 13, 2013)

vered said:


> i wonder how will Naruto stop Kakashi?



you mean sasuke?


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 13, 2013)

Sasuke base > Naruto base 

Come at me madafaka


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Kakashi killing obito and asking questions later.


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

Nic said:


> Kakashi has to defend his man from the evil sasuke.



like in my sig
....

_*Obito is kakashi's territory ....no one else's ...*_


----------



## Shattering (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow finally Sasuke is being Sasuke again, gj kid!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm glad Kakashi looks like he might kill Obito instead of trying to protect him. At least his character was salvaged a bit there.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke about to kill Obito and Kakashi gets to him first.
> 
> Was Naruto really trying to tell Sasuke not to kill him?



The Alliance may question Naruto's sanity.

When Naruto tells them to let him be as he will receive punishment  in Konoha...would anyone consider any less than a death sentence for Obito?

Though with the late cheesyness I could see the Alliance fighting Sasuke to protect Obito since their messiah want Obito alive.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

People are gonna fight over who gets to kill Obito. 



PikaCheeka said:


> I'm glad Kakashi looks like he might kill Obito instead of trying to protect him. At least his character was salvaged a bit there.



When was he ever not trying to kill Obito?


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> The Alliance may question Naruto's sanity.
> 
> When Naruto tells them to let him be as he will receive punishment  in Konoha...would anyone consider any less than a death sentence for Obito?
> 
> Though with the late cheesyness I could see the Alliance fighting Sasuke to protect Obito since their messiah want Obito alive.



U seriously think that? Whatever naruto says people will agree w him


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

naruto is the only one who wants to save Obito so it seems.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

Nic said:


> Kakashi has to defend his man from the evil sasuke.



you mean after he tried to kill obito himself....>.>


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

*that open flak jacket...*


----------



## Nic (Nov 13, 2013)

god this thread is as moronic as ever, thinking Kakashi would actually just end up killing obito right here.


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> People are gonna fight over who gets to kill Obito.
> 
> 
> 
> When was he ever not trying to kill Obito?



Lol true. Kakashi raikiri Obito in the chest five minutes ago.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 13, 2013)

Go Kakashi! kill him. Sasuke too! Shika and Ino should join! gooooo. don't let him live!


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

Holy crap, Kakashi and Sasuke fighting over who gets to kill Obito? 

But I wouldn't be surprised if Kakashi tries to save him just because he can "feel" what Obito is feeling and realizes he might be able to help them take down Madara..or something. Or maybe Kakashi wants to kill him to stop the tree/Infinite Tsukuyomi, I don't know.


----------



## GoldenMic (Nov 13, 2013)

I see Naruto stopping both of them from killing Obito


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Nov 13, 2013)

Death is too good for Obito, he needs to suffer and rot in a tiny cage.

I doubt that's why Naruto is trying to save him though.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Link removed 

Kakashi should be uptodate with all the things going on, and save Obito.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> The Alliance may question Naruto's sanity.
> 
> When Naruto tells them to let him be as he will receive punishment  in Konoha...would anyone consider any less than a death sentence for Obito?
> 
> Though with the late cheesyness I could see the Alliance fighting Sasuke to protect Obito since their messiah want Obito alive.



Ah, the great justice of not executing Obito of all Uchiha


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

its Minato who will be the one to save him.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

Nic said:


> god this thread is as moronic as ever, thinking Kakashi would actually just end up killing obito right here.



He tried when they fought in kamuiland, he said he gave up on Obito, then a few chapters later, he's like "obito, you still have will of fire"....it's retarded....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> People are gonna fight over who gets to kill Obito.
> 
> When was he ever not trying to kill Obito?



Unfortunately the likelihood of Kakashi agreeing not to kill him because of Naruto is very very high.

We already saw him put his preference for Naruto's ideals over his own issues once.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 13, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> U seriously think that? Whatever naruto says people will agree w him



Trying to spare the guy who is responsible for this whole war and the death of over the half Alliance members should at least switch on a warning in their heads if they have at least a bit of common sense.

If Naruto told them to stop defending themselves as Obito is slaughtering them...would they agree too?

Though as I said before with the manga being as corny as it is....


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Kakashi should be uptodate with all the things going on, and save Obito.



I was dumb enough to think it was out. Nicely played.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 13, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke base > Naruto base



Is that why he's running away from Naruto


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 13, 2013)

obito looks pretty pitiful in these pictures


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

eurytus said:


> He tried when they fought in kamuiland, he said he gave up on Obito, then a few chapters later, he's like "obito, you still have will of fire"....it's retarded....



You do realize that just because Kakashi realizes Obito is doubting himself or has the "will of fire" doesn't mean he won't try to kill Obito if it's necessary, right?


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Trying to spare the guy who is responsible for this whole war and the death of over the half Alliance members should at least switch on a warning in their heads if they have at least a bit of common sense.
> 
> If Naruto told them to stop defending themselves as Obito is slaughtering them...would they agree too?
> 
> Though as I said before with the manga being as corny as it is....



I was thinking more on the lines of ino relaying the scene that happened inside Obito's mind through her jutsu. But probably anyways, the whole, break the hate cycle shit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

vered said:


> its Minato who will be the one to save him.



Oh jeez, I can totally see that happening.



PikaCheeka said:


> Unfortunately the likelihood of Kakashi agreeing not to kill him because of Naruto is very very high.
> 
> We already saw him put his preference for Naruto's ideals over his own issues once.



Probably, Narujesus is infallible after all but I have a feeling the problem will end up solving itself like it did with Pain, so he won't have to suffer the consequences of sparing the life of a mass murderer.


----------



## MrCatalyst (Nov 13, 2013)

The one to kill Obito will be... Sakura.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 13, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Holy crap, Kakashi and Sasuke fighting over who gets to kill Obito?


Sasuke: Move it, I'll be the one to kill him.
Kakashi: No, killing him is my responsibility.
Naruto: No! You can't kill him! *stands between Sasuke and Kakashi to block them*
Naruto: ... because [speech no jutsu]
Shinobi alliance: *blocks Sasuke and Kakashi as well*
Obito: ... why?
Shinobi alliance: Because we want to be Hokage too.
Madara: See? This is why I've lost hope in this world. Nothing makes sense. I bet we're just some work of fiction written by some guy who's only doing it for the money and lost interest long ago.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Trying to spare the guy who is responsible for this whole war and the death of over the half Alliance members should at least switch on a warning in their heads if they have at least a bit of common sense.
> 
> If Naruto told them to stop defending themselves as Obito is slaughtering them...would they agree too?
> 
> Though as I said before with the manga being as corny as it is....



oh crap...I'd rather they just remain mindless sheep than listening to TnJ again


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 13, 2013)

Orochimaru will kill Obito, please, Oro


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 13, 2013)

This chapter actually looks good! Kakashi is back, Obito smiling the way he smiles and Sasuke is the good old little shit


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Turns out that was Obito's kage bushin. Who's laughing now.


----------



## Addy (Nov 13, 2013)

I have to give sasuke some respect


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 13, 2013)

Madara is gonna kill him!


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

can't wait to see the reactions to kakashi appearing...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 13, 2013)

I have the feeling that Minato will interrupt the whole thing.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 13, 2013)

Abz said:


> can't wait to see the reactions to kakashi appearing...



YOU'RE LATE!!!! WHY ARE YOU EVEN BOTHERING TO SHOW UP NOW?!


----------



## Nic (Nov 13, 2013)

vered said:


> its Minato who will be the one to save him.



It's so obvious it hurts.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

At least Kamui will live on in Kakashi, even if Obito never uses it again.

Shame he'll probably never use it as effectively.


----------



## Hermaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

Go Sasuke. Anyway, I see my prediction now (Kakashi says good bye)!
Pls, let Madara come at the end. This chapter started good and that means Madara might come back (he won't be in mediokre or shitty chapters)


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

Sasuke: I'll kill him!

Kakashi: No, me!

Madara: Fuck you all, that's MY kill!

Orochimaru: Don't I get a say in this? Let me kill him!

Naruto: STOOOP!

All: ?

Naruto: We'll all kill him. Together.

^

10/10 chapter.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 13, 2013)

Unless Kakashi left a clone in Kamui land, Obito can just phase through it.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 13, 2013)

Really, I expect that they'll get into an argument over whether Obito should be killed immediately and then Madara will interrupt.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

Obito should have kamui now that he's no longer the juubi jin


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> YOU'RE LATE!!!! WHY ARE YOU EVEN BOTHERING TO SHOW UP NOW?!



for a minute there I thought you actually meant _me_ 

but ye...
bet there's gonna be a 'late' excuse


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow who knew Sasuke was so anxious to become the last of his kind?

He should really think twice about.....


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Really, I expect that they'll get into an argument over whether Obito should be killed immediately and then Madara will interrupt.



the alliance really deserve to lose, arguing petty stuff, having high school union during a war


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Wow who knew Sasuke was so anxious to become the last of his kind?



How is it surprising?

Wasn't the whole reason behind his "conversion" that he wants to finish what Itachi started?


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 13, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke: I'll kill him!
> 
> Kakashi: No, me!
> 
> ...



I continue it for you

Obito : "Or not..."

Madara, Orochimaru, Sasuke, Naruto : "??!!!!!!"

PLease somebody continue


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like a good chapter.not surprising since the Obito fight is over now and we can get back to having good chapters.


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like Obito doesn't has pants on


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Prediction : sakura becomes the jin of all those bijuus in order to catch up to naruto nd sasuke.


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

Tazmo2's thread should be expectantly funny this week


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 13, 2013)

Be interesting to see if the Sauce is motivated by pragmatism or revenge


----------



## Final Jutsu (Nov 13, 2013)

Kakashi hell ya.. finally some excitement.. Want to see his interaction with Minato.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 13, 2013)

lulz KAkashi appearing after Naruto and co. defeated Obito and trying to  act all  "imma kill uuuuu"...what an entrance

Kakashi: c'mon Obito lets do dis lets fight, don't be chicken now
Obito: ...
Naruto and the whole alliance  -


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Be interesting to see if the Sauce is motivated by pragmatism or revenge



Could be both,as Obito is the direct responsible to what happened to the clan ,this war,using Sasuke etc..


----------



## Ababu (Nov 13, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> Prediction : sakura becomes the jin of all those bijuus in order to catch up to naruto nd sasuke.



and still uses them to heal everyone and obito smiles.. proud of you girl... you are and eternally will be as useless as me


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Why should Sasuke reconsider killing Obito?



RasenganSake said:


> Looks like Obito doesn't has pants on



You're right...


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

Kishi really likes Obito



Feeling bad for Sasuke who has to see all these sociopaths get mercy when his family got slaughtered in their own safe homes at night


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 13, 2013)

I found this:
aegon-rokudo
There is some sort of preview there.Does it say no Naruto next week?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

Sauce, you're a dick. This guy helped you get these pretty eyes of yours 


RasenganSake said:


> Looks like Obito doesn't has pants on





Kakashi sitting on Obito


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Kakashi: whos this?!! Wheres Obito?!! 

That's what happens when u stay in another dimension for too long.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why should Sasuke reconsider killing Obito?-


Because the Uchiha are an endangered species?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 13, 2013)

Kakashi: Stand back! I'll handle Obito! Be careful, it would be really bad if he sealed the Juubi in himself now.

Everyone: .......

Fodder in the back: You suck!


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Be interesting to see if the Sauce is motivated by pragmatism or revenge



neither. It's called justice. 

But Naruto will preach about forgiveness, then Obito will be moved to tears, and sacrifice himself heroically. Kishimoto, pretends to preach about forgiveness, but kills most of his villains.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Kakashi: Stand back! I'll handle Obito! Be careful, it would be really bad if he sealed the Juubi in himself now.
> 
> Everyone: .......
> 
> Fodder in the back: You suck!



That might be funny if we didn't already know that Kakashi saw everything.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 13, 2013)

I like how Obito sees Sasuke coming to him like "lol a noob trying to kill me..."


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 13, 2013)

When the new chapter come out? And this regular skin hurt my eyes.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 13, 2013)

^shortly.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Because the Uchiha are an endangered species?



can he reproduce? I think he's basically a zetsu


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 13, 2013)

It'll be better if Sasuke or Kakashi kill Obito.


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 13, 2013)

that fake spoiler with Kakashi killing Obito had some truth to it


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

eurytus said:


> can he reproduce? I think he's basically a zetsu



There's still uchiha DNA in him. He'd basically create little Sages.


----------



## Addy (Nov 13, 2013)

kakashi tries yo kill obito but hugs him at the end :ignoramus


also, another tnj chapter


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Because the Uchiha are an endangered species?



If there are two dogs left in the world and one has rabies, what's the point?

Obito needs to go. This is ridiculous reasoning. You're basically saying he should be granted mercy just because he happens to belong to a certain clan.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 13, 2013)

i hope obito is killed off this chapter tho (too good to be true)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 13, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> This is why he has a lot of fans and such hype, cause his chapters and spotlights are always thrilling, exciting, have balls and are not TNJ.



Good one. I almost laughed.



I don't care who kills him, the less Uchihas the better.


----------



## Azula (Nov 13, 2013)

sasuke needs to get faster , first minato now kakashi has snatched his target


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> With Kamui only Kakashi can do something, Sasuke is a joke



Kakashi should just take Obito to kamuiland and fill his hole for eternity.


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> With Kamui only Kakashi can do something,* Sasuke is a joke*



he was a joke the minute he decided to run to obito....a lousy attempt to kill him


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 13, 2013)

Obito better die there's been too many chapter's wasted on this shit character.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

Obito, don't forget your Kamui


----------



## Mariko (Nov 13, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> I found this



Oh well, finally, my prediction wasn't that wrong...


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Abz said:


> he was a joke the minute he decided to run to obito....a lousy attempt to kill him



Yeah, like, no susanoo? What is this, sasuke part 1??


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> I found this:
> aegon-rokudo
> There is some sort of preview there.Does it say no Naruto next week?


This was in there...

..埋まらなかった穴... オビト视点ですこし霞んだ月が描かれているシーンから始まる。 シーンはナルト达へ ナルト「よっしゃー！！やってやったぜ！！」 四尾（孙悟空）「ナルト、お前を信じて正解だったようだな。」 二尾（又旅）「信じていましたよ、ナルト君。」 三尾（矶呒）「本当に君は...」 五尾（穆王）「ふっ、大したやつだ」 七尾（重明）「信じてたぜ！！」 六尾（犀犬）「本当にありがとうございます」 一尾（守鹤）「お前は...确か...九尾の...」 ナルト「孙悟空、又旅、矶呒、穆王、重明、守鹤。　お前たちの力がなきゃ助けらんなかったぜ。ありがとな。」 ミナト「よくやったぞ、ナルト」 ナルト「それに皆も...本当に...（头を下げる）ありがとだってばよ！！」 扉间「兄者の梦が叶いそうだな。」 オビトがゆっくり立ち上がる。 オビト「リン、许してくれ...世界を救えなかった。」 リンと手をつないでいるシーンを想像するオビト オビト「无限月読を発动することが平和への近道だと思っていた...皆一绪に幸せになれると...」 ナルト「このばかやろー！！お前は谁にも失败してねぇ。自分に失败したんだ！！　リンってやつも今のお前なんて望んでねぇ。」 オビト（怒鸣る）「お前はリンの何を知っている？俺の何を知っている？俺はリンを守ることに失败した。昔も、そして今も...」 ナルト「无限月読なんて全然わかんねぇ。けど...」 オビト「？」 ナルト「ずっとお前の侧にいた大切な人の死の辛さぐらいはわかるってばよ。」 自来也、ネジの死を思い返すナルト ヒナタ「ネジ兄さん...」 ナルト「リンが望んでるのはうちはオビトだ。　こっちに来てマダラ止めるの手伝ってくれってばよ。」 ミナト「俺达はここにいるんだ、オビト。」 ナルト「リンとの记忆と思い出がお前の心の穴を埋めてくれるはずだ。」 オビト「...」 シーンはマダラへ マダラが远くからオビトを见ているシーン マダラ「オビトは失败したようだな...」 柱间が后ろに屈みこんでいる 柱间「くっ」　（震えている） マダラ「俺达の游びは终わりだ、柱间よ。俺はこれから动く。」 マダラがジャンプするシーン シーンはナルト达へ。 ナルト「こっちへこい」 サスケ「...」 忍连合「！！」 オビト「俺がそっちに行ったらどうなるんだ。」 マダラがナルトとオビトの间に降り立つ。 マダラ「そのとおりだオビト、何も手に入れるものはない。」 マダラ「だが、お前は败者だ。何をするつもりだ？」 ナルト「俺达はお前のためにここにいる。こっちに来い！！」 オビト「...」 マダラ「...なら、仕方がない。」 オビトの右半身から黒い棒がたくさん出てくる。 轮廻転生の印を组まされるオビト オビト「くっ」 マダラ「お前が望まないのなら仕方がない。方法はこれだけだ。」 ？？？「いや、违うな。」 何者かが后ろからマダラを突き刺す。 そう、それは...カカシ！！ カカシがマダラを雷切で突き刺している。 オビト「カカシ！？」 マダラの支配から逃れるオビト。 マダラ「くっ、オビト...お前は甘すぎる。お前は亲友を杀せもしなかった...だから...」 マダラが団扇のようなものでカカシを切る。 マダラ「俺が代わりに杀してやろう。」 ナルト「カカシ先生！！」 ふいにマダラが感电する。（雷遁影分身） マダラ「何！？」 不意にナルトとサスケの肩の上に手が乗る。 カカシ「忍者はいかなる时も感情を表に出してはいけない、だろ？ナルト。」 マダラは雷遁影分身を饿鬼道で吸収。 マダラ「俺の后ろに立ったのはお前で2人目だな。褒美に1人目を绍介してやろう。俺の旧友だ」 柱间が仙人モードのままナルト达の前に现れる。 扉间「兄者、何をやってる？」 柱间「...俺から...离れろ...」 ナルト「えっ！？」 木の棒でナルト达を刺そうとする柱间！！ 扉间が飞雷神でナルト达を保护。 ナルト「！？一体何が...」 扉间「...兄者は操られている。」 ナルト达「！！」 柱间「...くっ...皆の者...すまん...」 柱间の横に并ぶマダラ。 マダラ「オビト、まだ终わりじゃない。これからが本当の戦争だ！！」 ...切り札発动！！...

Too long to be real, most probably...


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Oh well, finally, my prediction wasn't that wrong...





*"...That is it...."*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Oh well, finally, my prediction wasn't that wrong...



But Obito has pants there.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

All we can say is that Kakashi is looking down at Obito with a Kunai in his hand, seemingly angry and ready to stab. It'd be pretty surprising (and dickish of Kishi) if he isn't intending to kill him or at least contemplate it.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

Picture Sasuke running his tachi through Obito and Kakashi both


----------



## chauronity (Nov 13, 2013)

Kakashi will not defend Obito. He will slash Obito's neck and stab him to death. 


If Kakashi will try to save Obito, then he's enemy in my eyes. But that might cause the Raikiri clash vol 2 (3?)


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Picture Sasuke running his tachi through Obito and Kakashi both



Minato or Naruto would probably rasengan him into the ground before that would happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Fusion said:


> This was in there...
> 
> ..埋まらなかった穴... オビト视点ですこし霞んだ月が描かれているシーンから始まる。 シーンはナルト达へ ナルト「よっしゃー！！やってやったぜ！！」 四尾（孙悟空）「ナルト、お前を信じて正解だったようだな。」 二尾（又旅）「信じていましたよ、ナルト君。」 三尾（矶呒）「本当に君は...」 五尾（穆王）「ふっ、大したやつだ」 七尾（重明）「信じてたぜ！！」 六尾（犀犬）「本当にありがとうございます」 一尾（守鹤）「お前は...确か...九尾の...」 ナルト「孙悟空、又旅、矶呒、穆王、重明、守鹤。　お前たちの力がなきゃ助けらんなかったぜ。ありがとな。」 ミナト「よくやったぞ、ナルト」 ナルト「それに皆も...本当に...（头を下げる）ありがとだってばよ！！」 扉间「兄者の梦が叶いそうだな。」 オビトがゆっくり立ち上がる。 オビト「リン、许してくれ...世界を救えなかった。」 リンと手をつないでいるシーンを想像するオビト オビト「无限月読を発动することが平和への近道だと思っていた...皆一绪に幸せになれると...」 ナルト「このばかやろー！！お前は谁にも失败してねぇ。自分に失败したんだ！！　リンってやつも今のお前なんて望んでねぇ。」 オビト（怒鸣る）「お前はリンの何を知っている？俺の何を知っている？俺はリンを守ることに失败した。昔も、そして今も...」 ナルト「无限月読なんて全然わかんねぇ。けど...」 オビト「？」 ナルト「ずっとお前の侧にいた大切な人の死の辛さぐらいはわかるってばよ。」 自来也、ネジの死を思い返すナルト ヒナタ「ネジ兄さん...」 ナルト「リンが望んでるのはうちはオビトだ。　こっちに来てマダラ止めるの手伝ってくれってばよ。」 ミナト「俺达はここにいるんだ、オビト。」 ナルト「リンとの记忆と思い出がお前の心の穴を埋めてくれるはずだ。」 オビト「...」 シーンはマダラへ マダラが远くからオビトを见ているシーン マダラ「オビトは失败したようだな...」 柱间が后ろに屈みこんでいる 柱间「くっ」　（震えている） マダラ「俺达の游びは终わりだ、柱间よ。俺はこれから动く。」 マダラがジャンプするシーン シーンはナルト达へ。 ナルト「こっちへこい」 サスケ「...」 忍连合「！！」 オビト「俺がそっちに行ったらどうなるんだ。」 マダラがナルトとオビトの间に降り立つ。 マダラ「そのとおりだオビト、何も手に入れるものはない。」 マダラ「だが、お前は败者だ。何をするつもりだ？」 ナルト「俺达はお前のためにここにいる。こっちに来い！！」 オビト「...」 マダラ「...なら、仕方がない。」 オビトの右半身から黒い棒がたくさん出てくる。 轮廻転生の印を组まされるオビト オビト「くっ」 マダラ「お前が望まないのなら仕方がない。方法はこれだけだ。」 ？？？「いや、违うな。」 何者かが后ろからマダラを突き刺す。 そう、それは...カカシ！！ カカシがマダラを雷切で突き刺している。 オビト「カカシ！？」 マダラの支配から逃れるオビト。 マダラ「くっ、オビト...お前は甘すぎる。お前は亲友を杀せもしなかった...だから...」 マダラが団扇のようなものでカカシを切る。 マダラ「俺が代わりに杀してやろう。」 ナルト「カカシ先生！！」 ふいにマダラが感电する。（雷遁影分身） マダラ「何！？」 不意にナルトとサスケの肩の上に手が乗る。 カカシ「忍者はいかなる时も感情を表に出してはいけない、だろ？ナルト。」 マダラは雷遁影分身を饿鬼道で吸収。 マダラ「俺の后ろに立ったのはお前で2人目だな。褒美に1人目を绍介してやろう。俺の旧友だ」 柱间が仙人モードのままナルト达の前に现れる。 扉间「兄者、何をやってる？」 柱间「...俺から...离れろ...」 ナルト「えっ！？」 木の棒でナルト达を刺そうとする柱间！！ 扉间が飞雷神でナルト达を保护。 ナルト「！？一体何が...」 扉间「...兄者は操られている。」 ナルト达「！！」 柱间「...くっ...皆の者...すまん...」 柱间の横に并ぶマダラ。 マダラ「オビト、まだ终わりじゃない。これからが本当の戦争だ！！」 ...切り札発动！！...



From what I can understand it doesn't match very well with what we have for spoiler pics... It says something about Kakashi first appearing behind Madara and stabbing him with chidori? But the spoiler pics show him materializing about Obito.

And then Hashi gives Madara SM as a gift? 

Yea this sounds kind of like a fanfic...too much going on and very random. NaruHina scene, too.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

the spoiler might be most exciting part of the chapter, the rest is Obito's TnJ no. 4955903


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

Fusion said:


> This was in there...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




from what i can tell...madara appears not long after kakashi...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 13, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> There's still uchiha DNA in him. He'd basically create little Sages.



This.......

Also, it's not as if Obito hasn't helped Sasuke.
I simply don't follow Sasuke's logic on this one, but then again Obito tried to kill him as well.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 13, 2013)

That would be a good moment for Madara to interrupt and kill right away kakashi so Obito can do something about it.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

There better be a legitimate reason Naruto wants to save Obito and not out of sympathy.  Preferably due to the juubijin keeping the other bijuu alive.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally Kakashi is back, fucking finally. Kishi don't you dare ruin his return chapter.


----------



## Abz (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonna be reading this chapter in my art history lecture


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

^so Kakashi is killed from using raikiri behind a fake madara while sasuke chidori goes through Kakashi that was a genjutsu behind obito who used his ms? Got it.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> From what I can understand it doesn't match very well with what we have for spoiler pics... It says something about Kakashi first appearing behind Madara and stabbing him with chidori? But the spoiler pics show him materializing about Obito.
> 
> And then Hashi gives Madara SM as a gift?
> 
> Yea this sounds kind of like a fanfic...too much going on and very random. NaruHina scene, too.


Mostly, it ends saying "Now, the real war begins!!!" (not sure what the rest says, but the so-called war starting Again? Oh hell no)


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> ^so Kakashi is killed from using raikiri behind a fake madara while sasuke chidori goes through Kakashi that was a genjutsu behind obito who used his ms? Got it.



WOOOO I LIKE THAT!! FUCKIN KILL ALL OF THEM MADARA PLEASE!!


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

Naruto is absent next week, so Obito probably dies this chapter. Preparing my handkerchiefs


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> That would be a good moment for Madara to interrupt and kill right away kakashi so Obito can do something about it.



that's a extremely contrived way to give Obito a chance to pull a heroic sacrifice, I hope kishi will come up with something better. Even Rinne Tensei is better, why the fuck would Madara try to kill Kakashi of all people


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 13, 2013)

I remember how fans got butthurt when Kakashi defeated Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Mostly, it ends saying "Now, the real war begins!!!" (not sure what the rest says, but the so-called war starting Again? Oh hell no)



If Madara is the big bad now I am all for it. Maybe there will actually be some tension.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> But Obito has pants there.



Yeah...

Nudist Obito wasn't predictable!

Finally Kishi surprised us!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Naruto is absent next week, so Obito probably dies this chapter. Preparing my handkerchiefs



Nope.

If Naruto wants him alive,

he is going to remain alive.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 13, 2013)

eurytus said:


> that's a extremely contrived way to give Obito a chance to pull a heroic sacrifice, I hope kishi will come up with something better. Even Rinne Tensei is better, why the fuck would Madara try to kill Kakashi of all people



Because kakashi is "trying to kill Obito" ?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

The fact that everyone wants Obito's head on a platter more likely means that he WON'T die in this chapter. Maybe not even at all.


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> From what I can understand it doesn't match very well with what we have for spoiler pics... It says something about Kakashi first appearing behind Madara and stabbing him with chidori? But the spoiler pics show him materializing about Obito.
> 
> *And then Hashi gives Madara SM as a gift? *
> 
> Yea this sounds kind of like a fanfic...too much going on and very random. NaruHina scene, too.


What the...? 

So Hashirama's finally returning Madara's feelings?


----------



## Yuna (Nov 13, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> Because kakashi is "trying to kill Obito" ?


Why would that matter to Madara?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

More talk

:rofl


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh god.

Here comes the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Minato


 hate.


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

Sasuke is always in the corner of my mind. Naruto and Sasuke progress as a pair. So when I write about Naruto, I always have to think about Sasuke. They are on opposite sides of the spectrum, like yin and yang.


----------



## calimike (Nov 13, 2013)

5 more RAW pages add to 8 pages. 9 more RAW pages to go. Still wait for translated chapter


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 13, 2013)

Minato come to rescue


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> Because kakashi is "trying to kill Obito" ?



if he can still control him through black rod to revive him, he should just control Obito to kick Kakashi's ass first


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

Kakashi, you asshole  What were you doing before, when Obito was a Juubi Jin.

Poor baby, everyone is trying to kill him


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 13, 2013)

MINATOOOO!  YOU SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> The fact that everyone wants Obito's head on a platter more likely means that he WON'T die in this chapter. Maybe not even at all.



True. 

It's pretty obvious by now that Obito's not dying like how everyone expects. If he dies he dies by sacrificing himself but overall people need to chill. 

Obito fans relax, he's fine.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Ugh only about half is up so far but it looks awful... Minato being Mr Perfect just like Naruto and wanting Obito to live despite everything.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 13, 2013)

Are those Shiniobi fodder seriously cheering because Minato saved the life of the man who's responsible for the death of half the alliance and countless others?


----------



## calimike (Nov 13, 2013)

why are fodders happy after Minato stop Kakashi from killing Obito?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

I hope they survive long enough to regret sparing him.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

meh....what soapy team drama for team minato....


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 13, 2013)

What's Madara doing? did he frustrately killed himself.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

His pants came back!

Looks like what might be the only noteworthy part of the chap was an art error.

Hope the ending is good.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

no, they're urging kakashi to kill him


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol, fodders love Obikins. His charisma is too much for them 

Or they are cheering for him to get killed.


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

[sp][/sp]
soap opera begins


----------



## Bringer (Nov 13, 2013)

Tsunade gets a panel and one line!

*Squeals*

Yep... this is what I resorted to. I'm eating up every bit of Tsunade's screen time


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 13, 2013)

lol, nice entrance kakashi

i can understand the chinese and japanese but you know what? theyre not saying anything 
interesting

it's all kakashikakakashi friend friend boring

but you know what?

minato, kakashi, obito all inthe same panel as adults

WHERE IS *ADULT RIN*? AHAHAHA


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

Obito, if you've got any trolls left to pull

now is the time.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 13, 2013)

This is what I've been waiting for? Kakashi returns and tries to kill Obito just to be stopped by Minato?

Kishi...


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kakashi


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


Doo it


----------



## Marsala (Nov 13, 2013)

Dammit Minato, the guy killed your wife and put a bomb on your infant son. And it was just hours ago from your perspective.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

Why is Nardo blushing?


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

stupid lines from Minato


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 13, 2013)

eurytus said:


> if he can still control him through black rod to revive him, he should just control Obito to kick Kakashi's ass first



What's wrong with Madara killing Kakashi, i think it's legit! Kakashi must die for good please...


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ugh only about half is up so far but it looks awful... Minato being Mr Perfect just like Naruto and wanting Obito to live despite everything.



Yes.  Protect the psychopaths of the world so they can continue to murder people in their houses and taking a walk.

_I'm just bitter about the lack of attention the Uchiha families got._



Thdyingbreed said:


> Are those Shiniobi fodder seriously cheering because Minato saved the life of the man who's responsible for the death of half the alliance and countless others?



They are probably cheering for his death as they have the upper hand in the war.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 13, 2013)

Im singing in the rain!

MINATO ALWAYS LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

I sense Obito still being killed in the end of the chapter  Third time is a charm. Use your Kamui ffs!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I sense Obito still being killed in the en of the chapter



No way is that gonna happen after this display.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Im singing in the rain!
> 
> MINATO ALWAYS LIKE A BOSS!



Are you proud of him here?


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 13, 2013)

What a chapter this would be if Kakashi just kills Obito. Don't listen to Minato jdjdj


----------



## Hermaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't get it (mainly becous it's not translated), but didn't Minato kunai Obito right through his body? Soo why stop the attack?

Anyway, hope it's translated soon.


----------



## Nic (Nov 13, 2013)

Yuna said:


> Why would that matter to Madara?



who's Madara?


I've never seen a villain with such power be written as so irrelevant to the plot.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2013)

So much for Minato being a stone cold killer, eh?

I guess that only applies to fodder.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Obito will see the light and perform RT so Madara is mortal. 

Or he gets killed by Madara first but the former is very likely. It's been more and more likely for months now...


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> What's wrong with Madara killing Kakashi, i think it's legit! Kakashi must die for good please...



he already "died" in pain arc, it won't be him again


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

Obito fans will of course hate Kakashi for trying to do what needs to be done, as if he were Naruto 2.0.

I wanna see Obito live for a little while longer so Kakashi and him can team up, but he needs to be trying to kill him still. He set his mind on it and he needs to stick to it until he's stopped by a 3rd party (which Minato is playing right now). Obito deserves to die, even now. He shouldn't only from a story perspective..for now.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 13, 2013)

Minato tells Naruto and Sasuke to go for Madara
Naruto goes OH YEAH MADARA
Then Sasuke refuses to go
Minato can sense no malice inside of Obito using kyuubi emotion sensing
He can sense a lot of malice inside of...... sasuke


----------



## Azula (Nov 13, 2013)

Minato blitzing as usual


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Minato tells Naruto and Sasuke to go for Madara
> Naruto goes OH YEAH MADARA
> Then Sasuke refuses to go
> Minato can sense no malice inside of Obito using kyuubi emotion sensing
> He can sense a lot of malice inside of...... sasuke



Yep. 

And people said Sasuke wasn't the final villain? 

Come on now.


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

Hermaeus said:


> I don't get it (mainly becous it's not translated), but didn't Minato kunai Obito right through his body? Soo why stop the attack?
> 
> Anyway, hope it's translated soon.



cos minato  now saw Obito's heart and shit, and he heard what naruto said, Minato got TnJed by his son. anyway, the usual TnJ conversation


----------



## Nic (Nov 13, 2013)

Naruto paying attention to Madara?  No way......


----------



## Joakim3 (Nov 13, 2013)

god kishi


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 13, 2013)

No Madara this chapter.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Nov 13, 2013)

FUCKING MINATO!

Tobi was about to have the ending I'd be happy with, but he had to be the piece of shit to stain this chapter.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't understand, has someone translated the lines between Minato, Kakashi and the rest?


----------



## Lace (Nov 13, 2013)

Wondering why it's taking so long to translate...


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 13, 2013)

This is what Madara has been doing since then... Modelling...


----------



## calimike (Nov 13, 2013)

Naruto take break next week (WSJ #52). Naruto return to WSJ #1, according to @MH


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

Saint Uchiha said:


> This is naruto. No one dies aside from fodders and 5/6 people.



This pleases me


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

we need the translations,though there are lots of pages still missing.we have half the chapter.
8 pages still missing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

It's up to page 13 now.

Lots of Rin discussion between Obito and kakashi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 13, 2013)

this chapter is so pathetic and lame...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 13, 2013)

Seems like a cool chapter, at least Obito doesn't die a dog's death.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 13, 2013)

Solid chapter.


----------



## Hermaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's up to page 13 now.
> 
> Lots of Rin discussion between Obito and kakashi.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
It's the last thing we needed.
You know what, we don't need it.


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 13, 2013)

Going to listen to this when the translated chapter is out. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]eIzoWNQqnEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## calimike (Nov 13, 2013)

Naruto climb up to top of the mountain?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 13, 2013)

its out Link removed


----------



## Lace (Nov 13, 2013)

Damn I wish most of the pages weren't in Chinese. If it was Japanese i'd be able to pick out a few words


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay what just happened?

Please tell me MT happened.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

Epic chapter 

Kakashi/Obito team up incoming


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 13, 2013)

Wait, last page is like Neil amstrong walking on the moon, did tsuki no me has been casted? I am confused!


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 13, 2013)

Going to listen to that pon pon pon song. This chapter.. no


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

in the end there its narutos Rasenshuriken?


----------



## eurytus (Nov 13, 2013)

oh fuck, first thing Kakashi does in his return chapter is give a Naruto wank


----------



## Lace (Nov 13, 2013)

I thought something really big was going to happen because the translation was taking so long. Instead we just got more speeches and we have to wait until January for the next chapter.

Not very interesting overall.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2013)

December 4th is not next year Sera.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 13, 2013)

A solid cliffhanger, I wonder what happens to the moon and tree.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 13, 2013)

Madara and 1st got bored of all the Naruto wanking and went home apparently.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> No chap until next year.



Oh god. I've been putting up with this cringe worthy nonsense with Obito because I kept telling myself it would be over in a week and we'd get Madara.

Fuck you Kishimoto.


----------



## RasenganSake (Nov 13, 2013)

This chapter had so much potential.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2013)

- Kakashi/Obito teamwork incoming
- Obito's conversion is still incoming and he's fine

Naruto is about to go shut Madara down now.


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2013)

it seems that we'll have to wait till the first issue of the new year in japan.
probably 2-3 weeks?


----------



## gershwin (Nov 13, 2013)

First part was so good and heartwarming 

But then obligatory Naruto wank comes


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> December 4th is not next year Sera.



First issue of the new year is December 4th?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2013)

I agree with too much Nardo wank  Kishi, stop ruining Kakashi, the only well developed character in this mess.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 13, 2013)

*A full chapter of complete shit !*

I mean nothing was good just more rise and repeat..... the same shit...

Kishi didnt even give us a clifhanger just naruto trying to frs the flower and madara vs hashirama offpanel

Complete shit....


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 13, 2013)

Wait are we going to get a chapter next week or break for 3 weeks?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Nov 13, 2013)

Madara is clearly going to stop Naruto next chapter.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I agree with too much Nardo wank  Kishi, stop ruining Kakashi, the only well developed character in this mess.



"No, he might fail. Regardless"

There isnt Naruto wank this chapter. Kakashi is saying Obito is weaker than Naruto, which is an absolute fact. He isn't saying Naruto can do anything and everything, and even going so far as to say Naruto might fail even with his friends help.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2013)

Not if it results in Obito fessing up and telling everyone all about how he is responsible for the 9-tails attack, he helped kill the Uchiha clan, he did it with a deal with Danzo for all the spare eyes, he manipulated Mizukagure through the Mizukage, he murded Konan, he survived by zetsu and the zetsu location, and anything else I forgot to mention.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Not if it results in Obito fessing up and telling everyone all about how he is responsible for the 9-tails attack, he helped kill the Uchiha clan, he did it with a deal with Danzo for all the spare eyes, he manipulated Mizukagure through the Mizukage, he murded Konan, he survived by zetsu and the zetsu location, and anything else I forgot to mention.



sarah i have one word for you

RIN!  

Now can you see all that happening ?


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 13, 2013)

complete garbage..


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> A solid cliffhanger, I wonder what happens to the moon and tree.



lame clifhanger , very lame 



8Apedemak8 said:


> Madara is clearly going to stop Naruto next chapter.



yep


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2013)

Starting to doubt Obito will be the final villain of this war. This TnJ seemed pretty final. 



So, does this mean he won't die after all?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> sarah i have one word for you
> 
> RIN!
> 
> Now can you see all that happening ?



What's your point ?

Obito is bound to change in a good way, of course this will happen.

Cool chapter, btw.


----------



## Lace (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope Madara slaughters them all


----------



## Hiei312 (Nov 13, 2013)

that random panel with Jiraiya , Neji and Itachi makes me even more sure Obito is about to rinne tensei a lot of characters back to life.


----------



## jso (Nov 13, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I enjoyed this chapter because it surprised me that he bothered to bring Minato and Kakashi back in to round off Obito's talk. Glad for it. The bluntness was cool too.


----------



## nmwn93 (Nov 13, 2013)

it was a nostalgic chapter but no action for another week and I feel a rinnie tensi coming on. someone has to die, because besides neji this has been a pretty deathless war. may the fodder RIP tho.


----------



## nmwn93 (Nov 13, 2013)

sasuke running out to kill obito then Kakashi swooping in, fantastic. minato stopping him , terrible. I swear Kakashi hasn't killed a main villan since  zabuza !!!!! C'mon kishi!! I do hope to see a real mushy team 7 reunion  lol. nd I wonder if sasuke will finally admit that kakashi is his true sensei?


----------



## King Jamal (Nov 13, 2013)

Embrace the terror

My take on this chapter and I even threw in a prediction for my good friends here at narutoforums. Just turn your sound up a little because I might sound a little low.


----------



## ArtemisFowl (Nov 13, 2013)

I love how People will fall like flies comment by Kishimoto was not true :rofl but i'll still hold out Mady will take some of them out for me  

overall this chapter was very nostaligic...glad Kakashi is back...I missed the old slugger


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 13, 2013)

Obito deserves redemption for killing the Uchiha clan. 

Well done Minato!


----------



## takL (Nov 13, 2013)

what did i just read.....

kakashi isnt sure if obito's path is bad? the reason he didn't support obito is because obito is friendless and  failure?  
what's about the heavy tolls obitos path took? no question asked? really?


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey, something at the bottom of the page said that the week after next, they're re-starting at issue #1.....are they saying they're starting a 3rd series or what?


----------



## takL (Nov 13, 2013)

thats the # of the wsj issue,  wsj #1.  wsj  is tha magazine that carries the series.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh, okay, that makes sense


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 13, 2013)

takL said:


> what did i just read.....
> 
> kakashi isnt sure if obito's path is bad? the reason he didn't support obito is because obito is friendless and  failure?
> what's about the heavy tolls obitos path took? no question asked? really?




Supposedly, there is no difference between *Obito's path to peace* and the status quo? 

Rather odd when we know that Obito killed so many Konoha people that would have lived otherwise.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 13, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Supposedly, there is no difference between *Obito's path to peace* and the status quo?
> 
> *Rather odd when we know that Obito killed so many Konoha people that would have lived otherwise*.


no kidding 

But Minato was all "he deserves mercy anyway". WTF? :sanji


----------



## Toonz (Nov 13, 2013)

Sums it up....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq734_nZ7Eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 13, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> no kidding
> 
> But Minato was all "he deserves mercy anyway". WTF? :sanji




Actually, it was more about Minato not wanting Kakashi to kill his friend. And Rin wouldn't have liked to see Kakashi kill Obito either.

And then the NOT SO SUBTLE hint towards Naruto and Sasuke. It's like saving Obito's life is purely meant as a sign to saving Sasuke. 

None of this prevents a fodder ninja from slicing Obito's throat of course, but I suppose this is also a sign to all the fodder ninja who were screaming for Obito's death. You know...that cycle of hatred stuff.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

I really liked this chapter.

The panel showing Kakashi and Obito next to eachother as they are now like back when Kakashi got Obito's sharingan was awesome.

Haters gonna hate, but I think it was great.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 13, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Actually, it was more about Minato not wanting Kakashi to kill his friend. And Rin wouldn't have liked to see Kakashi kill Obito either.
> 
> And then the NOT SO SUBTLE hint towards Naruto and Sasuke. It's like saving Obito's life is purely meant as a sign to saving Sasuke.
> 
> None of this prevents a fodder ninja from slicing Obito's throat of course, but I suppose this is also a sign to all the fodder ninja who were screaming for Obito's death. You know...that cycle of hatred stuff.


it really just echoes the pattern of the lack of someone being held accountable that has permeated the story though. What kind of story is this that everybody can get off because someone thought they were doing the right thing or they had a rough past? 

It's a good thing the real world isn't like this story, otherwise all kinds of scumbags would have a perfectly valid reason to do whatever they want with 0 fear of being held accountable for it


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 13, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> it really just echoes the pattern of the lack of someone being held accountable that has permeated the story though. What kind of story is this that everybody can get off because someone thought they were doing the right thing or they had a rough past?
> 
> It's a good thing the real world isn't like this story, otherwise all kinds of scumbags would have a perfectly valid reason to do whatever they want with 0 fear of being held accountable for it




I don't like that aspect either, tbh. Justice and revenge are not the same thing, despite what the Kage Summit arc tried to say. Friendship and accountability are not mutually exclusive either.

It's actually why I liked Naruto's statements to Obito, as Naruto talked about facing punishment. Then again, in Obito's case redemption should equal death. I'm rather sceptical about any punishment that would fit his crimes.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 13, 2013)

I liked the chapter, it's about to bring on world peace, Naruto


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2013)

ArtemisFowl said:


> I love how People will fall like flies comment by Kishimoto was not true :rofl


You wanna know why? :33

Because he never said that.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope this is a calm before the storm, actually I hope everything after the ten-tails fired a bunch of sticks at people was the calm before the storm, people better die I'm sick of this weak shit.  Hopefully the anime corrects the lack of deaths and the lack of Obito doing anything cool as the jinchuriki


----------



## Marsala (Nov 13, 2013)

So Obito's final form actually didn't look entirely complete, what with the various protrusions and especially the uneven horns. Could Madara find a way to become a perfect Rikudou-sennin even without the nine bijuu? What if he uses the shell of the Shinjuu and fills it with senjutsu chakra gathered with his and Hashirama's immortal, infinite chakra-powered bodies? Could he make a new Juubi based on himself?


----------



## King BOo (Nov 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> So Obito's final form actually didn't look entirely complete, what with the various protrusions and especially the uneven horns. Could Madara find a way to become a perfect Rikudou-sennin even without the nine bijuu? What if he uses the shell of the Shinjuu and fills it with senjutsu chakra gathered with his and Hashirama's immortal, infinite chakra-powered bodies? Could he make a new Juubi based on himself?



.......wat


----------



## warmsheet (Nov 13, 2013)

I love Kakashi, but this chapter was terrible for him.

First, he appeared unceremoniously on top of obito when sasuke's "dutifully" about to kill him. It's not a big deal, but that would've been a lame kill if kakashi successfully pulled it off. I mean, what? He'd just stab him? Kachak. Talk talk talk and a piercing stab?

I've no problem with Minato stepping in to delay the kill. But because of that, Kakashi was left to speak nonsense and do some Naruto wanking.

I mean, Kakashi could've said something cooler like, "I won't let him stumble because he's like you? And I don't want to fail him like I did to you?" Instead of "because he's like the very meaning of goodness and friendship and world peace?" Seriously, shut the hell up kakashi. Oh Kishi. Don't further ruin my beloved sensei.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 14, 2013)

sure is quiet around here. 
this chapter was more cheese...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 14, 2013)

Marsala said:


> So Obito's final form actually didn't look entirely complete, what with the various protrusions and especially the uneven horns. Could Madara find a way to become a perfect Rikudou-sennin even without the nine bijuu? What if he uses the shell of the Shinjuu and fills it with senjutsu chakra gathered with his and Hashirama's immortal, infinite chakra-powered bodies? Could he make a new Juubi based on himself?



What would it matter?

Even if that worked, he would just become a marginally more powerful version of what Obito was.

Is that really something people want to see?

I for one don't want Madara to become a rehash of Obito, but I can't see any other way forward for him that doesn't involve that.


----------



## NW (Nov 15, 2013)

Marsala said:


> So Obito's final form actually didn't look entirely complete, what with the various protrusions and especially the uneven horns. Could Madara find a way to become a perfect Rikudou-sennin even without the nine bijuu? What if he uses the shell of the Shinjuu and fills it with senjutsu chakra gathered with his and Hashirama's immortal, infinite chakra-powered bodies? Could he make a new Juubi based on himself?


With Obito having been presented throughout the manga as a sort of anti-Rikudou, I can't see Madara achieving a similar state.

IMO Madara is just a final obstacle to overcome and rap up the war. I'm sure he has things to offer, though. Maybe how he survived and how Obito survived?

We don't have the full story.


----------

